# Les floodeurs polyglottes, vous en êtes ? Ils en sont.



## SFONE (3 Avril 2005)

*Tip of the Week:*

*The Secret Screen Capture Shortcut*

Okay, you probably already know the ol&#8217; Shift-Command-3 shortcut for taking a screen capture of your entire screen, and you may even know about Shift-Command-4, which gives you a crosshair cursor so you can choose which area of the screen you want to capture. But perhaps the coolest, most-secret hidden capture shortcut is Shift-Control-Command-3 (or 4), which, instead of creating a file on your desktop, copies the capture into your Clipboard memory, so you can paste it where you want. (I use this to paste screen captures right into Photoshop.)


----------



## Balooners (3 Avril 2005)

C'est nouveau ça ? On fait des tips en Anglais ?

Bon je résume le trus pour ceux qui ne connaissait pas. Avec Pomme+Shift+3 = Capture d'écran
Pomme+Shift+4 = Capture d'écran sélectionnée avec dépot de l'image sur le bureau
et ensuite Pomme+shift+ctrl+4 ou 3 copie la capture mais sans la mettre sur le bureau.

Mais pourquoi le dire en Anglais là je vois pas.


----------



## Jc Milhet (3 Avril 2005)

Balooners a dit:
			
		

> C'est nouveau ça ? On fait des tips en Anglais ?
> 
> Bon je résume le trus pour ceux qui ne connaissait pas. Avec Pomme+Shift+3 = Capture d'écran
> Pomme+Shift+4 = Capture d'écran sélectionnée avec dépot de l'image sur le bureau
> ...



surtout que le slogan de MacG c'est l'essentiel du mac en *Francais* 
puis vu que la signatue de Sfone est j'aime le riz et non i love the Rice.....je pense qu'il connais un peu le francais......
suis comme toi balooner, credule....


----------



## bompi (3 Avril 2005)

Parce que l'on est anglophone, peut-être ?

J'en aimerais bien en espagnol, pour changer.


----------



## Balooners (3 Avril 2005)

bompi a dit:
			
		

> J'en aimerais bien en espagnol, pour changer.



Bien, usted probablemente ya conoce a o el acceso rápido de Shift-Command-3 para tomar una captura de pantalla de su pantalla entera, y usted aún puede saber de Shift-Command-4, que le da Un cursor en cruz entonces usted puede escoger cual área de la pantalla usted quiere capturar. Pero quizás el más chulo(fresco), el más - el secreto el acceso rápido de captura ocultado es Shift-Control-Command-3 (o 4), que, en vez de crear un archivo sobre su escritorio, copia la captura en su memoria de Portapapeles, entonces usted puede pegarlo donde usted quiere. (Uso esto para pegar la pantalla captura directamente en Photoshop.)


----------



## Jc Milhet (3 Avril 2005)

tu en connais d'autre???? en Italien peut etre.....sinon on demande a Tangui......
ou en jap, Naru devrait pouvoir le faire......      

enfin, tout ca pour dire que capture est un bon logiciel de capture....pas mal mais je reste sur Freesnap.....


----------



## GlobalCut (3 Avril 2005)

oh!!! un blésois !!!


----------



## Balooners (3 Avril 2005)

O.K., kennen Sie vermutlich bereits das Shift-Command-3
Abkürzung für das Nehmen einer Bildschirmsicherung Ihres gesamten
Bildschirms und Sie können in Shift-Command-4, das sogar auskennen
Ihnen einen Fadenkreuzcursor gibt, also Sie wählen können, das
Bereich des Bildschirms Sie erfassen möchten. Aber möglicherweise
ist das kühlste, Am meistengeheimnis versteckte Sicherung Abkürzung
Shift-Control-Command-3 (oder 4), die, anstatt, eine Datei auf Ihrem
Schreibtisch herzustellen kopiert, die Sicherung in Ihren
Klemmbrettspeicher, also Sie kann ihn kleben, wo Sie wünschen. (ich
verwende dieses, um Bildschirmsicherungen nach rechts in Photoshop zu
kleben.)


----------



## GlobalCut (3 Avril 2005)

Balooners a dit:
			
		

> O.K., kennen Sie vermutlich bereits das Shift-Command-3
> Abkürzung für das Nehmen einer Bildschirmsicherung Ihres gesamten
> Bildschirms und Sie können in Shift-Command-4, das sogar auskennen
> Ihnen einen Fadenkreuzcursor gibt, also Sie wählen können, das
> ...



Merci Google 

vous connaissez les OK, au Shift-Command-3 raccourci pour prendre d'une garantie d'écran de votre écran total et vous pouvez dans Shift-Command-4 qui y connaissent même vous un curseur de croix de fil donnent, vous choisir donc pourriez probablement déjà, le secteur de l'écran vous saisir voudriez.  Mais c'est peut-être la garantie le raccourci Shift-Control-Command-3 la plus fraîche dissimulée au secret meistengeheimnis (ou 4) qui, copie fabriquer au lieu de, un fichier sur votre bureau, la garantie dans vous peut coller donc votre mémoire de panneau de serrage, lui, où vous souhaitez (j'utilise celui-ci pour coller vers la droite des garanties d'écran dans les Photoshop .)  :hein:


----------



## Anonyme (3 Avril 2005)

probabilmente già conoscete la scorciatoia di
Shift-Command-3 per la presa del bloccaggio di schermo del
vostro intero schermo e  voi potete persino sapere circa
Shift-Command-4, che vi dà un cursore del crosshair in modo da potere
scegliere che la zona dello schermo voi desidera bloccare. Ma forse il
più freddo, scorciatoia di bloccaggio nascosta più-segreto è
Shift-Control-Command-3 (o 4), che, invece di creazione dell'archivio
sul vostro tavolo, copia il bloccaggio nella vostra memoria del
clipboard, in modo da potete incollarli dove desiderate. (uso questo
per incollare i bloccaggi di schermo a destra in Photoshop.)


----------



## Jc Milhet (3 Avril 2005)

bravo, avec vos C**** vous avez meme reussi a ramener Robertav dans un forum technique....
belle traduction.....     

manque le Portugais et le Jap.......


----------



## Balooners (3 Avril 2005)

&#22909;, &#24744;&#22823;&#27010;&#24050;&#32463;&#30693;&#36947;ol ' &#36716;&#31227;&#25351;&#20196;3 &#25220;&#36817;&#36335;&#20026;&#37319;&#21462;&#23631;&#24149;&#20440;&#33719;&#24744;&#30340;&#25972;&#20010;&#23631;&#24149;, &#21644;&#24744;&#20063;&#35768;&#29978;&#32780;&#30693;&#36947;&#20851;&#20110;&#36716;&#31227;&#25351;&#20196;4, &#32473;&#24744;&#19968;&#20010;&#21313;&#23383;&#20934;&#32447;&#28216;&#26631;&#22240;&#27492;&#24744;&#33021;&#36873;&#25321;&#23631;&#24149;&#38754;&#31215;&#24744;&#24819;&#35201;&#25235;&#20303;&#12290;&#20294;&#25110;&#35768;&#20919;&#38745;, &#26368;&#31192;&#23494;&#34987;&#38544;&#34255;&#30340;&#33719;&#21462;&#24555;&#25463;&#26041;&#24335;&#26159;&#36716;&#31227;&#25511;&#21046;&#25351;&#20196;3 (&#25110;4), &#32780;&#19981;&#26159;&#21019;&#24314;&#19968;&#20010;&#25991;&#20214;&#22312;&#24744;&#30340;&#26700;&#38754;&#19978;, &#22797;&#21046;&#33719;&#21462;&#20837;&#24744;&#30340;&#21098;&#36148;&#26495;&#20869;&#23384;, &#22240;&#27492;&#24744;&#33021;&#31896;&#36148;&#23427;&#24744;&#35201;&#30340;&#22320;&#26041;&#12290;(&#25105;&#20351;&#29992;&#36825;&#31896;&#36148;&#23631;&#24149;&#20440;&#33719;&#20837;Photoshop.


[Edith]Je crois que l'on peux déplacer ce fil au Bar[/Cresson]


----------



## Jc Milhet (3 Avril 2005)

Balooners a dit:
			
		

> Je crois que l'on peux déplacer ce fil au Bar




WaoW.....que c'est BÔ.........    

ps: je crois que tu peux, oui......


----------



## Balooners (3 Avril 2005)

Ben moi, j'ai les caractères


----------



## GlobalCut (3 Avril 2005)

Robertav 
Toi aussi tu t'es perdu ?


----------



## Jc Milhet (3 Avril 2005)

Balooners a dit:
			
		

> Ben moi, j'ai les caractères



moi aussi, mais pas si je mets les balises QUOTE......curieux.....


----------



## Tangi (3 Avril 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> tu en connais d'autre???? en Italien peut etre.....sinon on demande a Tangui......
> ou en jap, Naru devrait pouvoir le faire......
> 
> enfin, tout ca pour dire que capture est un bon logiciel de capture....pas mal mais je reste sur Freesnap.....


Buona sera tutti ...

Per quelli che conoscono soltanto l'italiano : Probabilmente già conoscete la scorciatoia "Shift+Command+3" per realizzare una cattura della totalità del vostro schermo, e dovete anche conoscere la scorciatoia "Shift+Command+4", che vi permette di scegliere la parte dello schermo che voi catturare. Ma la scorciatoia più trascurata è certamente "Shift+Ctrl+Command+3 (o 4)", chi, anziché creare un archivio saputo il vostro ufficio, copia la cattura, affinché possiate attaccarla dove lo desiderate...

Ed ecco ...

J'ajouterais en français cette fois-ci, qu'il existe encore un autre raccourci pour réaliser des captures d'écran, et d'une fenêtre ouverte en l'occurrence, il suffit de faire un petit "pomme+maj+4", un pointeur apparaît alors et il suffit ensuite d'appuyer sur la barre d'espace, le pointeur se transforme alors en appareil photo, il n'y a plus qu'à sélectionner la fenêtre à capturer ...

...


----------



## Anonyme (3 Avril 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Robertav
> Toi aussi tu t'es perdu ?




stook est une mauvaise langue,
 je passe souvent dans le tenique moi  en ce moment !!!


----------



## ficelle (3 Avril 2005)

Fmpmffpfm ppfmpf fmpmfpmpp Fppmppmpppmp:

Fmpmfpmpp Fmmmppmmfpffmppfmp Fmmmmfpffmppmppppp Mmfmmmpfmfmpfmfpffmpp Fmmmfpppfpfffmpmmffmffmp

Ppfpmpmmmffm, ffmppffmf pfmpffppfmmpmmmmmppmfffm mmmpmfpffmppmmmmpmffm pmppppppffpp fmpmfpmpp ppfpmf? Fmmmfpmffmpffmp-Mmfppfppmppmmmmpppmpm-3 fmmmfpppfpfffmpmmffmffmp mpfppfpff fmpmmmpmpmffpppmfm mmm fmmmmfpffmppmppppp mmfmmmpfmfmpfmfpffmpp ppfmpf ffmppffmfpff mpppppfmpmffpffmpp fmmmmfpffmppmppppp, mmmpppmpm ffmppffmf ppmmmmffm mppfpmmppppp pmppppppffpp mmmmmpppffmffmp Fmmmfpmffmpffmp-Mmfppfppmppmmmmpppmpm-4, fppmfpmffmmfmfp mfmmfffpmmppfmm ffmppffmf mmm mmfpffppffmmfmmmfpmmmmffpff mmffmfpfffmmppfpff fmmppf ffmppffmf mmfmmmppp mmfmfpppfppffmmmpp fppmfpmffmmfmfp mmmpffmppmmm ppfmpf fmpmfpmpp fmmmmfpffmppmppppp ffmppffmf fppmmmpppfmp fmpppf mmfmmmpfmfmpfmfpffmpp. Mmpfmffmp pfmmpppffmfpmmmpfmfmm fmpmfpmpp mmfppfppfpmfmppfmmfmp, ppmppffmmfmp-fmmmppmmfpffmppfmp mfpmffmpmmpmmppppp mmfmmmpfmfmpfmfpffmpp fmmmfpppfpfffmpmmffmffmp mfffmm Fmmmfpmffmpffmp-Mmfppfpppfmppffppfpmf-Mmfppfppmppmmmmpppmpm-3 (ppfpff 4), fppmfpmffmmfmfp, mffpppfmmfmpmppmmmmpm ppfmpf mmfpffmppmmmfmpmffpppmfm mmm mpfmffpmfmpp ppfppp ffmppffmfpff mpmmppfmmpmpfmpppfpfm, mmfppfpfmmffmppfmm fmpmfpmpp mmfmmmpfmfmpfmfpffmpp mffpppfmpppf ffmppffmfpff Mmfpmfmffpfmmmpppfmmmpffmpm ppmmppppmppfpffffm, fmmppf ffmppffmf mmfmmmppp pfmmmmfmmfmpmpp mfffmp fppmfpmpppffmpp ffmppffmf fppmmmpppfmp. (Mff fmffmmmpp fmpmfpmfffmm fmpppf pfmmmmfmmfmpmpp fmmmmfpffmppmppppp mmfmmmpfmfmpfmfpffmppfmm pffmffmfmmfpfmp mffpppfmpppf Pfmmfpppffmpppffmmmfpppfpfm.


----------



## Balooners (3 Avril 2005)

Tient ça c'est du Ficelle une toute nouvelle langue 

Le discours du pape ?


----------



## Tangi (3 Avril 2005)

Balooners a dit:
			
		

> Tient ça c'est du Ficelle une toute nouvelle langue
> 
> Le discours du pape ?


Un po' di rispetto per il Papa ...

...


----------



## Anonyme (3 Avril 2005)

Y'a plus de pape maintenant


----------



## Balooners (3 Avril 2005)

Col a dit:
			
		

> Y'a plus de pape maintenant


 Tu as encore changé de nom !!  Cole ==> Col et après quoi? Colle ?


----------



## Jc Milhet (3 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> stook est une mauvaise langue,
> je passe souvent dans le tenique moi  en ce moment !!!



bah,si je peux plus te taquiner.......  

merci Ficelle, pour ta version, jusque là, je n'arrivais pas a comprendre...mais maintenant, c'est clair......  

non, il utilise MorphX,
Cmove=> Cole=>col=>mol => mov => Cmove.....et voila, il a fait le tour......


----------



## Anonyme (3 Avril 2005)

Balooners a dit:
			
		

> Tu as encore changé de nom !!  Cole ==> Col et après quoi? Colle ?



c'est possible, il a trouvé sa chaussette mais pas son calçon


----------



## Anonyme (3 Avril 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> bah,si je peux plus te taquiner.......
> 
> merci Ficelle, pour ta version, jusque là, je n'arrivais pas a comprendre...mais maintenant, c'est clair......




si si tu peux 

j'ai mis  et pas  :mouais: 


  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## GlobalCut (3 Avril 2005)

Balooners a dit:
			
		

> Tu as encore changé de nom !!  Cole ==> Col et après quoi? Colle ?



Al'  :rateau:


----------



## Jc Milhet (3 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> si si tu peux
> 
> j'ai mis  et pas  :mouais:
> 
> ...




j'ai eu peur, je croyais que c'etait des .....
bon, maintenant je crois que le bar, ce serait bien pour ce sujet....


----------



## Balooners (3 Avril 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Al'  :rateau:


 Bundy ?


----------



## Jc Milhet (3 Avril 2005)

Balooners a dit:
			
		

> Bundy ?



non, fonce.....


----------



## Anonyme (3 Avril 2005)

On va rester avec Col


----------



## ficelle (3 Avril 2005)

Balooners a dit:
			
		

> Tient ça c'est du Ficelle une toute nouvelle langue
> 
> Le discours du pape ?



pppppffmffpmmpppmfpmfmpp pmfmmmpppmfmfmfmpp, pppppffmffpmmpppmfpmfmpp pmfmmmpppmfmfmfmpp... mmf'mppfmmfmp fmpppfmff pfpfmfmff pmfmpp mpmmfffmp !


----------



## Jc Milhet (3 Avril 2005)

Col a dit:
			
		

> On va rester avec Col



c'est co(o)l........


----------



## Balooners (3 Avril 2005)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> pppppffmffpmmpppmfpmfmpp pmfmmmpppmfmfmfmpp, pppppffmffpmmpppmfpmfmpp pmfmmmpppmfmfmfmpp... mmf'mppfmmfmp fmpppfmff pfpfmfmff pmfmpp mpmmfffmp !


 Tu me poses une col(le) là


----------



## Tangi (3 Avril 2005)

Col a dit:
			
		

> Y'a plus de pape maintenant


Quel cynisme cmove, enfin cool, enfin je veux dire colle euh non cols, ou plutôt col... Putain que c'est perturbant ... Quelle idée aussi ...


----------



## El_ChiCo (3 Avril 2005)

*- .. .--. /  --- ..-. /  - .... . /  .-- . . -.- ---... /*

*- .... . /  ... . -.-. .-. . - /  ... -.-. .-. . . -. /  -.-. .- .--. - ..- .-. . /  ... .... --- .-. - -.-. ..- - /*

--- -.- .- -.-- --..-- /  -.-- --- ..- /  .--. .-. --- -... .- -... .-.. -.-- /  .- .-.. .-. . .- -.. -.-- /  -.- -. --- .-- /  - .... . /  --- .-.. .----. /  ... .... .. ..-. - -....- -.-. --- -- -- .- -. -.. -....- ...-- /  ... .... --- .-. - -.-. ..- - /  ..-. --- .-. /  - .- -.- .. -. --. /  .- /  ... -.-. .-. . . -. /  -.-. .- .--. - ..- .-. . /  --- ..-. /  -.-- --- ..- .-. /  . -. - .. .-. . /  ... -.-. .-. . . -. --..-- /  .- -. -.. /  -.-- --- ..- /  -- .- -.-- /  . ...- . -. /  -.- -. --- .-- /  .- -... --- ..- - /  ... .... .. ..-. - -....- -.-. --- -- -- .- -. -.. -....- ....- --..-- /  .-- .... .. -.-. .... /  --. .. ...- . ... /  -.-- --- ..- /  .- /  -.-. .-. --- ... ... .... .- .. .-. /  -.-. ..- .-. ... --- .-. /  ... --- /  -.-- --- ..- /  -.-. .- -. /  -.-. .... --- --- ... . /  .-- .... .. -.-. .... /  .- .-. . .- /  --- ..-. /  - .... . /  ... -.-. .-. . . -. /  -.-- --- ..- /  .-- .- -. - /  - --- /  -.-. .- .--. - ..- .-. . .-.-.- /  -... ..- - /  .--. . .-. .... .- .--. ... /  - .... . /  -.-. --- --- .-.. . ... - --..-- /  -- --- ... - -....- ... . -.-. .-. . - /  .... .. -.. -.. . -. /  -.-. .- .--. - ..- .-. . /  ... .... --- .-. - -.-. ..- - /  .. ... /  ... .... .. ..-. - -....- -.-. --- -. - .-. --- .-.. -....- -.-. --- -- -- .- -. -.. -....- ...-- /  -.--.- --- .-. /  ....- -.--.- --..-- /  .-- .... .. -.-. .... --..-- /  .. -. ... - . .- -.. /  --- ..-. /  -.-. .-. . .- - .. -. --. /  .- /  ..-. .. .-.. . /  --- -. /  -.-- --- ..- .-. /  -.. . ... -.- - --- .--. --..-- /  -.-. --- .--. .. . ... /  - .... . /  -.-. .- .--. - ..- .-. . /  .. -. - --- /  -.-- --- ..- .-. /  -.-. .-.. .. .--. -... --- .- .-. -.. /  -- . -- --- .-. -.-- --..-- /  ... --- /  -.-- --- ..- /  -.-. .- -. /  .--. .- ... - . /  .. - /  .-- .... . .-. . /  -.-- --- ..- /  .-- .- -. - .-.-.- /  -.--.- .. /  ..- ... . /  - .... .. ... /  - --- /  .--. .- ... - . /  ... -.-. .-. . . -. /  -.-. .- .--. - ..- .-. . ... /  .-. .. --. .... - /  .. -. - --- /  .--. .... --- - --- ... .... --- .--. .-.-.- -.--.- 


Tant qu'on y est...
(Y'a pas à dire, ca sert l'Irlande... Pas à grand chose, mais ca sert...)


----------



## Jc Milhet (3 Avril 2005)

c'est dommage, j'ai pas de relief sur mon ecran pour lire ton braille......


----------



## Balooners (3 Avril 2005)

C'est du Morse  


&#1054;'&#1082;&#1077;&#1081;&#1086;, &#1074;&#1099; &#1074;&#1077;&#1088;&#1086;&#1103;&#1090;&#1085;&#1086; &#1091;&#1078;&#1077; &#1079;&#1085;&#1072;&#1077;&#1090;&#1077; shortcut Shift-Command-3
ol ' &#1076;&#1083;&#1103; &#1087;&#1088;&#1080;&#1085;&#1080;&#1084;&#1072;&#1090;&#1100; &#1086;&#1090;&#1073;&#1086;&#1088; &#1101;&#1082;&#1088;&#1072;&#1085;&#1085;&#1086;&#1081; &#1080;&#1085;&#1092;&#1086;&#1088;&#1084;&#1072;&#1094;&#1080;&#1080; &#1074;&#1072;&#1096;&#1077;&#1075;&#1086; &#1074;&#1089;&#1077;&#1075;&#1086; &#1101;&#1082;&#1088;&#1072;&#1085;&#1072;,
&#1080; &#1074;&#1072;&#1089; &#1084;&#1086;&#1078;&#1077;&#1090;&#1077; &#1076;&#1072;&#1078;&#1077; &#1079;&#1085;&#1072;&#1090;&#1100; &#1086; Shift-Command-4, &#1082;&#1086;&#1090;&#1086;&#1088;&#1086;&#1077; &#1076;&#1072;&#1077;&#1090; &#1074;&#1072;&#1084;
&#1089;&#1090;&#1088;&#1077;&#1083;&#1082;&#1091; crosshair &#1087;&#1086;&#1101;&#1090;&#1086;&#1084;&#1091; &#1074;&#1099; &#1084;&#1086;&#1078;&#1077;&#1090;&#1077; &#1074;&#1099;&#1073;&#1088;&#1072;&#1090;&#1100; &#1082;&#1086;&#1090;&#1086;&#1088;&#1099;&#1077; &#1079;&#1086;&#1085;&#1072; &#1101;&#1082;&#1088;&#1072;&#1085;&#1072;
&#1074;&#1099; &#1093;&#1086;&#1095;&#1077;&#1090; &#1079;&#1072;&#1093;&#1074;&#1072;&#1090;&#1080;&#1090;&#1100;. &#1053;&#1086; &#1074;&#1086;&#1079;&#1084;&#1086;&#1078;&#1085;&#1086; &#1089;&#1072;&#1084;&#1072;&#1103; &#1093;&#1086;&#1083;&#1086;&#1076;&#1085;&#1072;&#1103;, &#1073;&#1086;&#1083;&#1100;&#1096;&#1077;
&#1074;&#1089;&#1077;&#1075;&#1086;-sekret &#1089;&#1087;&#1088;&#1103;&#1090;&#1072;&#1085;&#1085;&#1099;&#1081; shortcut &#1079;&#1072;&#1093;&#1074;&#1072;&#1090;&#1072; &#1073;&#1091;&#1076;&#1077;&#1090;
Shift-Control-Command-3 (&#1080;&#1083;&#1080; 4), &#1082;&#1086;&#1090;&#1086;&#1088;&#1086;&#1077;, &#1074;&#1084;&#1077;&#1089;&#1090;&#1086; &#1089;&#1086;&#1079;&#1076;&#1072;&#1074;&#1072;&#1090;&#1100;
&#1072;&#1088;&#1093;&#1080;&#1074; &#1085;&#1072; &#1074;&#1072;&#1096;&#1077;&#1084; desktop, &#1082;&#1086;&#1087;&#1080;&#1088;&#1091;&#1102;&#1090; &#1079;&#1072;&#1093;&#1074;&#1072;&#1090; &#1074; &#1074;&#1072;&#1096;&#1091; &#1087;&#1072;&#1084;&#1103;&#1090;&#1100;
clipboard, &#1087;&#1086;&#1101;&#1090;&#1086;&#1084;&#1091; &#1074;&#1072;&#1084;&#1080; &#1089;&#1084;&#1086;&#1075;&#1080;&#1090;&#1077; &#1085;&#1072;&#1082;&#1083;&#1077;&#1080;&#1090;&#1100; &#1077;&#1077; &#1075;&#1076;&#1077; &#1074;&#1099; &#1093;&#1086;&#1090;&#1080;&#1090;&#1077;. (&#1103;
&#1080;&#1089;&#1087;&#1086;&#1083;&#1100;&#1079;&#1091;&#1102; &#1101;&#1090;&#1086; &#1076;&#1083;&#1103; &#1090;&#1086;&#1075;&#1086; &#1095;&#1090;&#1086;&#1073;&#1099; &#1085;&#1072;&#1082;&#1083;&#1077;&#1080;&#1090;&#1100; &#1086;&#1090;&#1073;&#1086;&#1088;&#1099; &#1101;&#1082;&#1088;&#1072;&#1085;&#1085;&#1086;&#1081; &#1080;&#1085;&#1092;&#1086;&#1088;&#1084;&#1072;&#1094;&#1080;&#1080;
&#1089;&#1087;&#1088;&#1072;&#1074;&#1077;&#1076;&#1083;&#1080;&#1074;&#1086; &#1074; Photoshop.)


----------



## Balooners (3 Avril 2005)

Dernier pour la route 

&#917;&#957;&#964;&#940;&#958;&#949;&#953;, &#960;&#953;&#952;&#945;&#957;&#974;&#962; &#942;&#948;&#951; &#958;&#941;&#961;&#949;&#964;&#949; &#964;&#959; &#963;&#965;&#957;&#964;&#959;&#956;&#972;&#964;&#949;&#961;&#959; &#948;&#961;&#972;&#956;&#959; ol
"&#956;&#949;&#964;&#945;&#964;&#972;&#960;&#953;&#963;&#951;-&#949;&#957;&#964;&#959;&#955;&#942;-3 &#947;&#953;&#945; &#964;&#951; &#955;&#942;&#968;&#951; &#956;&#953;&#945;&#962; &#963;&#973;&#955;&#955;&#951;&#968;&#951;&#962; &#959;&#952;&#972;&#957;&#951;&#962; &#964;&#951;&#962;
&#959;&#955;&#972;&#954;&#955;&#951;&#961;&#951;&#962; &#959;&#952;&#972;&#957;&#951;&#962; &#963;&#945;&#962;, &#954;&#945;&#953; &#956;&#960;&#959;&#961;&#949;&#943;&#964;&#949; &#945;&#954;&#972;&#956;&#951; &#954;&#945;&#953; &#957;&#945; &#958;&#941;&#961;&#949;&#964;&#949; &#960;&#949;&#961;&#943;&#960;&#959;&#965;
&#956;&#949;&#964;&#945;&#964;&#972;&#960;&#953;&#963;&#951;-&#949;&#957;&#964;&#959;&#955;&#942;-4, &#960;&#959;&#965; &#963;&#945;&#962; &#948;&#943;&#957;&#949;&#953; &#941;&#957;&#945;&#957; &#948;&#961;&#959;&#956;&#941;&#945; crosshair &#941;&#964;&#963;&#953;
&#949;&#963;&#949;&#943;&#962; &#956;&#960;&#959;&#961;&#949;&#943;&#964;&#949; &#957;&#945; &#949;&#960;&#953;&#955;&#941;&#958;&#949;&#964;&#949; &#960;&#959;&#953;&#945; &#960;&#949;&#961;&#953;&#959;&#967;&#942; &#964;&#951;&#962; &#959;&#952;&#972;&#957;&#951;&#962; &#952;&#941;&#955;&#949;&#964;&#949; &#957;&#945;
&#963;&#965;&#955;&#955;&#940;&#946;&#949;&#964;&#949;. &#913;&#955;&#955;&#940; &#943;&#963;&#969;&#962; &#959; &#960;&#953;&#972; &#948;&#961;&#959;&#963;&#949;&#961;&#972;&#962;, &#960;&#953;&#972; &#960;&#959;&#955;&#973;-&#956;&#965;&#963;&#964;&#953;&#954;&#972;&#962; &#960;&#959;&#965;
&#954;&#961;&#973;&#946;&#949;&#964;&#945;&#953; &#963;&#965;&#955;&#955;&#945;&#956;&#946;&#940;&#957;&#949;&#953; &#964;&#959; &#963;&#965;&#957;&#964;&#959;&#956;&#972;&#964;&#949;&#961;&#959; &#948;&#961;&#972;&#956;&#959; &#949;&#943;&#957;&#945;&#953;
&#956;&#949;&#964;&#945;&#964;&#972;&#960;&#953;&#963;&#951;-&#941;&#955;&#949;&#947;&#967;&#959;&#962;-&#949;&#957;&#964;&#959;&#955;&#942;-3 (&#942; 4), &#960;&#959;&#965;, &#945;&#957;&#964;&#943; &#964;&#951;&#962; &#948;&#951;&#956;&#953;&#959;&#965;&#961;&#947;&#943;&#945;&#962;
&#949;&#957;&#972;&#962; &#945;&#961;&#967;&#949;&#943;&#959;&#965; &#963;&#964;&#959;&#957; &#965;&#960;&#959;&#955;&#959;&#947;&#953;&#963;&#964;&#942; &#947;&#961;&#945;&#966;&#949;&#943;&#959;&#965; &#963;&#945;&#962;, &#945;&#957;&#964;&#953;&#947;&#961;&#940;&#966;&#949;&#953; &#964;&#951; &#963;&#973;&#955;&#955;&#951;&#968;&#951;
&#963;&#964;&#951; &#956;&#957;&#942;&#956;&#951; &#960;&#949;&#961;&#953;&#959;&#967;&#974;&#957; &#945;&#960;&#959;&#954;&#959;&#956;&#956;&#940;&#964;&#969;&#957; &#963;&#945;&#962;, &#941;&#964;&#963;&#953; &#956;&#960;&#959;&#961;&#949;&#943;&#964;&#949; &#957;&#945; &#964;&#959;
&#963;&#965;&#947;&#954;&#959;&#955;&#955;&#942;&#963;&#949;&#964;&#949; &#972;&#960;&#959;&#965; &#952;&#941;&#955;&#949;&#964;&#949;. (&#919; &#967;&#961;&#942;&#963;&#951; &#953; &#945;&#965;&#964;&#972; &#963;&#964;&#951;&#957; &#959;&#952;&#972;&#957;&#951; &#963;&#965;&#961;&#961;&#945;&#966;&#974;&#957;
&#963;&#965;&#955;&#955;&#945;&#956;&#946;&#940;&#957;&#949;&#953; &#948;&#949;&#958;&#953;&#940; &#963;&#949; Photoshop.)


----------



## Jc Milhet (3 Avril 2005)

Balooners a dit:
			
		

> C'est du Morse



je me doutais bien, d'ou le 
et vous en avez beaucoup comme ça.....


----------



## Balooners (3 Avril 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> et vous en avez beaucoup comme ça.....



Je crois qu'on va pouvoir attaquer la stéganographie 







Mot de pass : macg

Alors là amusez vous pour trouver ​


----------



## Jc Milhet (3 Avril 2005)

Balooners a dit:
			
		

>




mouais, l'essentiel du mac dans toutes les langues...oui..... :mouais:


----------



## Tangi (3 Avril 2005)

...

Anavezout a reoc'h dija sur-walc'h ar gorvigell "Pennlizherenn+Aval+3" hag a ro tro luc'hskeudenniñ o skramm, hag hemañ ivez "Pennlizherenn+Aval+4" hag a ro tro choaz ur gevrenn hepken eus ar skramm o peus c'hoant luc'hskeudenniñ... Met bez 'z o unan kuzhet mat, na anavezoc'h ket sur-walc'h, "Pennlizherenn+Aval+Ctrl+3 (pe 4)", hag a eilskriv ar skeudenn e-lec'h krouañ un dosser war ar vurev, tu zo neuze pegañ anezhi e-lec'h ma garer...

Kenavo...

...


----------



## Balooners (3 Avril 2005)

010011110110101101100001011110010010110000100000011110010110111101110101001000000111000001110010011011110110001001100001011000100110110001111001001000000110000101101100011100100110010101100001011001000111100100100000011010110110111001101111011101110010000001110100011010000110010100100000011011110110110011010101001000000101001101101000011010010110011001110100001011010100001101101111011011010110110101100001011011100110010000101101001100110010000001110011011010000110111101110010011101000110001101110101011101000010000001100110011011110111001000100000011101000110000101101011011010010110111001100111001000000110000100100000011100110110001101110010011001010110010101101110001000000110001101100001011100000111010001110101011100100110010100100000011011110110011000100000011110010110111101110101011100100010000001100101011011100111010001101001011100100110010100100000011100110110001101110010011001010110010101101110001011000010000001100001011011100110010000100000011110010110111101110101001000000110110101100001011110010010000001100101011101100110010101101110001000000110101101101110011011110111011100100000011000010110001001101111011101010111010000100000010100110110100001101001011001100111010000101101010000110110111101101101011011010110000101101110011001000010110100110100001011000010000001110111011010000110100101100011011010000010000001100111011010010111011001100101011100110010000001111001011011110111010100100000011000010010000001100011011100100110111101110011011100110110100001100001011010010111001000100000011000110111010101110010011100110110111101110010001000000111001101101111001000000111100101101111011101010010000001100011011000010110111000100000011000110110100001101111011011110111001101100101001000000111011101101000011010010110001101101000001000000110000101110010011001010110000100100000011011110110011000100000011101000110100001100101001000000111001101100011011100100110010101100101011011100010000001111001011011110111010100100000011101110110000101101110011101000010000001110100011011110010000001100011011000010111000001110100011101010111001001100101001011100010000001000010011101010111010000100000011100000110010101110010011010000110000101110000011100110010000001110100011010000110010100100000011000110110111101101111011011000110010101110011011101000010110000100000011011010110111101110011011101000010110101110011011001010110001101110010011001010111010000100000011010000110100101100100011001000110010101101110001000000110001101100001011100000111010001110101011100100110010100100000011100110110100001101111011100100111010001100011011101010111010000100000011010010111001100100000010100110110100001101001011001100111010000101101010000110110111101101110011101000111001001101111011011000010110101000011011011110110110101101101011000010110111001100100001011010011001100100000001010000110111101110010001000000011010000101001001011000010000001110111011010000110100101100011011010000010110000100000011010010110111001110011011101000110010101100001011001000010000001101111011001100010000001100011011100100110010101100001011101000110100101101110011001110010000001100001001000000110011001101001011011000110010100100000011011110110111000100000011110010110111101110101011100100010000001100100011001010111001101101011011101000110111101110000001011000010000001100011011011110111000001101001011001010111001100100000011101000110100001100101001000000110001101100001011100000111010001110101011100100110010100100000011010010110111001110100011011110010000001111001011011110111010101110010001000000100001101101100011010010111000001100010011011110110000101110010011001000010000001101101011001010110110101101111011100100111100100101100001000000111001101101111001000000111100101101111011101010010000001100011011000010110111000100000011100000110000101110011011101000110010100100000011010010111010000100000011101110110100001100101011100100110010100100000011110010110111101110101001000000111011101100001011011100111010000101110001000000010100001001001001000000111010101110011011001010010000001110100011010000110100101110011001000000111010001101111001000000111000001100001011100110111010001100101001000000111001101100011011100100110010101100101011011100010000001100011011000010111000001110100011101010111001001100101011100110010000001110010011010010110011101101000011101000010000001101001011011100111010001101111001000000101000001101000011011110111010001101111011100110110100001101111011100000010111000101001


----------



## Jc Milhet (3 Avril 2005)

'Tain, je peux pas bouler, je peux pas bouler......mdr....    

tu la vois, la fille en rouge......


----------



## Balooners (3 Avril 2005)

Approche toi à 5 cm de l'écran pendant 50 min et tu commenceras à apercevoir la robe


----------



## macelene (3 Avril 2005)

"Bon je résume le chapeau de paille pour ceux qui ne connaissait pas. Avec «Géééant Vert» Pomme+Shift+3 = Capture d'écran 
Pomme+Shift+4 = Capture d'écran sélectionnée avec dépot de l'image sur le potiron 
et ensuite Pomme+shift+ctrl+4 ou 3 copie la brandade mais sans l'engourdir sur le cerf-volant."


----------



## Jc Milhet (4 Avril 2005)

Balooners a dit:
			
		

> Approche toi à 5 cm de l'écran pendant 50 min et tu commenceras à apercevoir la robe



ça devient du n'importe quoi......  


ps: j'ai l'oeil qui pleure mais rien de plus.....


----------



## Nonylus (4 Avril 2005)

Vous le voulez en suédois ?


----------



## Balooners (4 Avril 2005)

J'adore le nouveau titre 

A oui en Suédois pas mal ça


----------



## rezba (4 Avril 2005)

Balooners par mail a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour,
> 
> Balooners vous invite à modérer ce message :
> 
> ...



Oui, certes. Vous serez tellement mieux là que dans MacOsX. :style:


----------



## Balooners (4 Avril 2005)

Le premier qui me traduit ça en Araméen, j'le boule


----------



## Jc Milhet (4 Avril 2005)

Balooners a dit:
			
		

> J'adore le nouveau titre
> 
> A oui en Suédois pas mal ça



nouveau titre, nouvel emplacement, waow....tu l'aimes ce fil....


----------



## mado (4 Avril 2005)

*&#1605;&#1608;&#1575;&#1601;&#1602;&#1577; &#1548; &#1610;&#1593;&#1585;&#1601; &#1571;&#1606;&#1578; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1585;&#1580;&#1581; &#1587;&#1575;&#1576;&#1602;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604; [&#1571;&#1604;'] [&#1588;&#1610;&#1601;&#1578;-&#1603;&#1605;&#1617;&#1606;&#1583;-3] &#1591;&#1585;&#1610;&#1602; &#1605;&#1582;&#1578;&#1589;&#1585; &#1604; &#1610;&#1571;&#1582;&#1584; &#1588;&#1575;&#1588;&#1577; &#1573;&#1593;&#1578;&#1602;&#1575;&#1604; &#1605;&#1606; &#1588;&#1575;&#1588;&#1578;&#1603; &#1603;&#1575;&#1605;&#1604;&#1577; &#1548; &#1608;&#1571;&#1606;&#1578; &#1610;&#1605;&#1603;&#1606; &#1581;&#1578;&#1617;&#1609; &#1593;&#1585;&#1601;&#1578; &#1581;&#1608;&#1604; [&#1588;&#1610;&#1601;&#1578;-&#1603;&#1605;&#1617;&#1606;&#1583;-4] &#1548; &#1571;&#1610;&#1617; &#1610;&#1593;&#1591;&#1610; &#1571;&#1606;&#1578; &#1588;&#1593;&#1610;&#1585;&#1577; &#1605;&#1578;&#1589;&#1575;&#1604;&#1576;&#1577; &#1605;&#1572;&#1588;&#1585; &#1604;&#1584;&#1604;&#1603; &#1571;&#1606;&#1578; &#1610;&#1587;&#1578;&#1591;&#1610;&#1593; &#1575;&#1582;&#1578;&#1585;&#1578; &#1571;&#1610;&#1617; &#1605;&#1606;&#1591;&#1602;&#1577; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1575;&#1588;&#1577; &#1571;&#1606;&#1578; &#1610;&#1585;&#1610;&#1583; &#1571;&#1606; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1602;&#1576;&#1590;. &#1594;&#1610;&#1585; &#1571;&#1606;&#1617; &#1585;&#1576;&#1617;&#1605;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1576;&#1575;&#1585;&#1583;&#1577; &#1548; [&#1605;&#1608;&#1587;&#1578;-&#1587;&#1603;&#1585;&#1578;] &#1610;&#1582;&#1601;&#1609; &#1573;&#1593;&#1578;&#1602;&#1575;&#1604; &#1591;&#1585;&#1610;&#1602; &#1605;&#1582;&#1578;&#1589;&#1585; [&#1588;&#1610;&#1601;&#1578;-&#1603;&#1606;&#1578;&#1585;&#1608;&#1604;-&#1603;&#1605;&#1617;&#1606;&#1583;-3] (&#1571;&#1608; 4) &#1548; &#1571;&#1610;&#1617; &#1548; [&#1573;&#1610;&#1606;&#1587;&#1578;&#1583; &#1608;&#1601;] &#1610;&#1582;&#1604;&#1602; &#1605;&#1576;&#1585;&#1583; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1605;&#1603;&#1578;&#1576;&#1603; &#1548; &#1610;&#1606;&#1587;&#1582; &#1575;&#1604;&#1573;&#1593;&#1578;&#1602;&#1575;&#1604; &#1583;&#1575;&#1582;&#1604; &#1603; &#1604;&#1608;&#1581; &#1605;&#1588;&#1576;&#1603;&#1610;&#1617; &#1584;&#1575;&#1603;&#1585;&#1577; &#1548; &#1604;&#1584;&#1604;&#1603; &#1571;&#1606;&#1578; &#1610;&#1587;&#1578;&#1591;&#1610;&#1593; &#1571;&#1604;&#1589;&#1602;&#1578; &#1607;&#1608; &#1581;&#1610;&#1579; &#1571;&#1606;&#1578; &#1578;&#1585;&#1610;&#1583;. (&#1610;&#1587;&#1578;&#1593;&#1605;&#1604; &#1571;&#1606;&#1575; &#1607;&#1584;&#1575; &#1571;&#1606; &#1610;&#1604;&#1589;&#1602; &#1588;&#1575;&#1588;&#1577; &#1573;&#1593;&#1578;&#1602;&#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1578; &#1576;&#1588;&#1603;&#1604; &#1589;&#1581;&#1610;&#1581; &#1583;&#1575;&#1582;&#1604; [&#1601;&#1608;&#1578;&#1608;&#1588;&#1608;&#1576;].)



*


----------



## Jc Milhet (4 Avril 2005)

ok, des que je peux je te boule, trop fort.........


----------



## mado (4 Avril 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> ok, des que je peux je te boule, trop fort.........



dis moi c'est ça (les points d'interro) qui s'affiche chez toi ?


----------



## Balooners (4 Avril 2005)

Moi je boule c'est déjà pas mal... Mais c'est pas de l'Araméen


----------



## Balooners (4 Avril 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> *&#1605;&#1608;&#1575;&#1601;&#1602;&#1577; &#1548; &#1610;&#1593;&#1585;&#1601; &#1571;&#1606;&#1578; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1585;&#1580;&#1581; &#1587;&#1575;&#1576;&#1602;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604; [&#1571;&#1604;'] [&#1588;&#1610;&#1601;&#1578;-&#1603;&#1605;&#1617;&#1606;&#1583;-3] &#1591;&#1585;&#1610;&#1602; &#1605;&#1582;&#1578;&#1589;&#1585; &#1604; &#1610;&#1571;&#1582;&#1584; &#1588;&#1575;&#1588;&#1577; &#1573;&#1593;&#1578;&#1602;&#1575;&#1604; &#1605;&#1606; &#1588;&#1575;&#1588;&#1578;&#1603; &#1603;&#1575;&#1605;&#1604;&#1577; &#1548; &#1608;&#1571;&#1606;&#1578; &#1610;&#1605;&#1603;&#1606; &#1581;&#1578;&#1617;&#1609; &#1593;&#1585;&#1601;&#1578; &#1581;&#1608;&#1604; [&#1588;&#1610;&#1601;&#1578;-&#1603;&#1605;&#1617;&#1606;&#1583;-4] &#1548; &#1571;&#1610;&#1617; &#1610;&#1593;&#1591;&#1610; &#1571;&#1606;&#1578; &#1588;&#1593;&#1610;&#1585;&#1577; &#1605;&#1578;&#1589;&#1575;&#1604;&#1576;&#1577; &#1605;&#1572;&#1588;&#1585; &#1604;&#1584;&#1604;&#1603; &#1571;&#1606;&#1578; &#1610;&#1587;&#1578;&#1591;&#1610;&#1593; &#1575;&#1582;&#1578;&#1585;&#1578; &#1571;&#1610;&#1617; &#1605;&#1606;&#1591;&#1602;&#1577; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1575;&#1588;&#1577; &#1571;&#1606;&#1578; &#1610;&#1585;&#1610;&#1583; &#1571;&#1606; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1602;&#1576;&#1590;. &#1594;&#1610;&#1585; &#1571;&#1606;&#1617; &#1585;&#1576;&#1617;&#1605;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1576;&#1575;&#1585;&#1583;&#1577; &#1548; [&#1605;&#1608;&#1587;&#1578;-&#1587;&#1603;&#1585;&#1578;] &#1610;&#1582;&#1601;&#1609; &#1573;&#1593;&#1578;&#1602;&#1575;&#1604; &#1591;&#1585;&#1610;&#1602; &#1605;&#1582;&#1578;&#1589;&#1585; [&#1588;&#1610;&#1601;&#1578;-&#1603;&#1606;&#1578;&#1585;&#1608;&#1604;-&#1603;&#1605;&#1617;&#1606;&#1583;-3] (&#1571;&#1608; 4) &#1548; &#1571;&#1610;&#1617; &#1548; [&#1573;&#1610;&#1606;&#1587;&#1578;&#1583; &#1608;&#1601;] &#1610;&#1582;&#1604;&#1602; &#1605;&#1576;&#1585;&#1583; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1605;&#1603;&#1578;&#1576;&#1603; &#1548; &#1610;&#1606;&#1587;&#1582; &#1575;&#1604;&#1573;&#1593;&#1578;&#1602;&#1575;&#1604; &#1583;&#1575;&#1582;&#1604; &#1603; &#1604;&#1608;&#1581; &#1605;&#1588;&#1576;&#1603;&#1610;&#1617; &#1584;&#1575;&#1603;&#1585;&#1577; &#1548; &#1604;&#1584;&#1604;&#1603; &#1571;&#1606;&#1578; &#1610;&#1587;&#1578;&#1591;&#1610;&#1593; &#1571;&#1604;&#1589;&#1602;&#1578; &#1607;&#1608; &#1581;&#1610;&#1579; &#1571;&#1606;&#1578; &#1578;&#1585;&#1610;&#1583;. (&#1610;&#1587;&#1578;&#1593;&#1605;&#1604; &#1571;&#1606;&#1575; &#1607;&#1584;&#1575; &#1571;&#1606; &#1610;&#1604;&#1589;&#1602; &#1588;&#1575;&#1588;&#1577; &#1573;&#1593;&#1578;&#1602;&#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1578; &#1576;&#1588;&#1603;&#1604; &#1589;&#1581;&#1610;&#1581; &#1583;&#1575;&#1582;&#1604; [&#1601;&#1608;&#1578;&#1608;&#1588;&#1608;&#1576;].)
> 
> 
> 
> *


 Par contre il y a une phote d'ortaugraf...


----------



## mado (4 Avril 2005)

Balooners a dit:
			
		

> Par contre il y a une phote d'ortaugraf...



merci, je m'étais pas relue !
J'ai corrigé


----------



## Macounette (4 Avril 2005)

Je n'ai pas vu le japonais. 

&#12431;&#12363;&#12426;&#12414;&#12375;&#12383;&#12289;&#12395;&#12388;&#12356;&#12390;&#12362;&#12381;&#12425;&#12367;&#26082;&#12395;ol ' &#12354;&#12394;&#12383;&#12398;&#20840;&#20307;&#12398;&#12473;&#12463;&#12522;&#12540;&#12531;&#12362;&#12424;&#12403;&#12354;&#12394;&#12383;&#12398;&#30011;&#38754;&#12467;&#12500;&#12540;&#12434;&#21462;&#12427;&#28858;&#12395;&#36817;&#36947;&#12434;&#36890;&#12427;&#31227;&#21629;&#20196;3 &#30693;&#12427;&#12463;&#12525;&#12473;&#12504;&#12450;&#12398;&#12459;&#12540;&#12477;&#12523;&#12434;&#19982;&#12360;&#12427;&#12473;&#12463;&#12522;&#12540;&#12531;&#12398;&#21306;&#22495;&#12364;&#25429;&#29554;&#12375;&#12383;&#12356;&#12392;&#24605;&#12358;&#12354;&#12394;&#12383;&#12364;&#36984;&#12406;&#12371;&#12392;&#12364;&#12391;&#12365;&#12427;&#31227;&#21629;&#20196;4 &#30693;&#12387;&#12390;&#12356;&#12427;&#12290;&#12375;&#12363;&#12375;&#22810;&#20998;&#26368;&#12418;&#28092;&#12375;&#12356;&#12398;&#12398;&#26368;&#12418;&#31192;&#23494;&#12395;&#12424;&#12387;&#12390;&#38560;&#12373;&#12428;&#12427;&#25429;&#29554;&#12398;&#36817;&#36947;&#12411;&#12375;&#12356;&#12392;&#12371;&#12429;&#12391;&#12354;&#12394;&#12383;&#12398;&#21331;&#19978;&#12398;&#12501;&#12449;&#12452;&#12523;&#12434;&#20316;&#25104;&#12377;&#12427;&#12363;&#12431;&#12426;&#12395;&#12354;&#12394;&#12383;&#12398;&#12463;&#12522;&#12483;&#12503;&#12508;&#12540; &#12489;&#12398;&#35352;&#25014;&#12395;&#25429;&#29554;&#12434;&#12467;&#12500;&#12540;&#12377;&#12427;&#12289;&#24467;&#12387;&#12390;&#12354;&#12394;&#12383;&#12381;&#12428;&#12434;&#36028;&#12427;&#12391;&#12365;&#12427;&#31227;&#21046;&#24481;&#21629;&#20196;3 &#12391;&#12354;&#12427;(&#12414;&#12383;&#12399;4) &#12290;(Photoshop &#12395;&#30011;&#38754;&#12467;&#12500;&#12540;&#12434;&#27491;&#12375;&#12367;&#36028;&#12427;&#12398;&#12395;&#31169;&#12399;&#12371;&#12428;&#12434;&#12290;




&#12362;&#12420;&#12377;&#12415;&#12394;&#12373;&#12356;&#30342;&#12290;


----------



## macelene (4 Avril 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> *?????? ? ???? ??? ??? ?????? ????? ?? [??'] [????-?????-3] ???? ????? ? ???? ????
> ?????? ?? ????? ????? ? ???? ???? ???? ???? ??? [????-?????-4] ? ??? ???? ??? ????? ??????? ???? ???? ??? ?????? ????? ??? ??? ?? ?????? ??? ???? ?? ??? ???. ??? ??? ????? ??????? ? [????-????] ???? ?????? ???? ????? [????-??????-?????-3] (?? 4) ? ??? ? [?????? ??] ???? ???? ??? ????? ? ???? ???????? ???? ? ??? ?????? ????? ? ???? ??? ?????? ????? ?? ??? ??? ????. (?????? ??? ??? ?? ???? ???? ???????? ???? ???? ???? [???????].)
> 
> 
> *





			
				El_ChiCo a dit:
			
		

> *- .. .--. /  --- ..-. /  - .... . /  .-- . . -.- ---... /*
> 
> *- .... . /  ... . -.-. .-. . - /  ... -.-. .-. . . -. /  -.-. .- .--. - ..- .-. . /  ... .... --- .-. - -.-. ..- - /*
> 
> --- -.- .- -.-- --..-- /  -.-- --- ..- /  .--. .-. --- -... .- -... .-.. -.-- /  .- .-.. .-. . .- -.. -.-- /  -.- -. --- .-- /  - .... . /  --- .-.. .----. /  ... .... .. ..-. - -....- -.-. --- -- -- .- -. -.. -....- ...-- /  ... .... --- .-. - -.-. ..- - /  ..-. --- .-. /  - .- -.- .. -. --. /  .- /  ... -.-. .-. . . -. /  -.-. .- .--. - ..- .-. . /  --- ..-. /  -.-- --- ..- .-. /  . -. - .. .-. . /  ... -.-. .-. . . -. --..-- /  .- -. -.. /  -.-- --- ..- /  -- .- -.-- /  . ...- . -. /  -.- -. --- .-- /  .- -... --- ..- - /  ... .... .. ..-. - -....- -.-. --- -- -- .- -. -.. -....- ....- --..-- /  .-- .... .. -.-. .... /  --. .. ...- . ... /  -.-- --- ..- /  .- /  -.-. .-. --- ... ... .... .- .. .-. /  -.-. ..- .-. ... --- .-. /  ... --- /  -.-- --- ..- /  -.-. .- -. /  -.-. .... --- --- ... . /  .-- .... .. -.-. .... /  .- .-. . .- /  --- ..-. /  - .... . /  ... -.-. .-. . . -. /  -.-- --- ..- /  .-- .- -. - /  - --- /  -.-. .- .--. - ..- .-. . .-.-.- /  -... ..- - /  .--. . .-. .... .- .--. ... /  - .... . /  -.-. --- --- .-.. . ... - --..-- /  -- --- ... - -....- ... . -.-. .-. . - /  .... .. -.. -.. . -. /  -.-. .- .--. - ..- .-. . /  ... .... --- .-. - -.-. ..- - /  .. ... /  ... .... .. ..-. - -....- -.-. --- -. - .-. --- .-.. -....- -.-. --- -- -- .- -. -.. -....- ...-- /  -.--.- --- .-. /  ....- -.--.- --..-- /  .-- .... .. -.-. .... --..-- /  .. -. ... - . .- -.. /  --- ..-. /  -.-. .-. . .- - .. -. --. /  .- /  ..-. .. .-.. . /  --- -. /  -.-- --- ..- .-. /  -.. . ... -.- - --- .--. --..-- /  -.-. --- .--. .. . ... /  - .... . /  -.-. .- .--. - ..- .-. . /  .. -. - --- /  -.-- --- ..- .-. /  -.-. .-.. .. .--. -... --- .- .-. -.. /  -- . -- --- .-. -.-- --..-- /  ... --- /  -.-- --- ..- /  -.-. .- -. /  .--. .- ... - . /  .. - /  .-- .... . .-. . /  -.-- --- ..- /  .-- .- -. - .-.-.- /  -.--.- .. /  ..- ... . /  - .... .. ... /  - --- /  .--. .- ... - . /  ... -.-. .-. . . -. /  -.-. .- .--. - ..- .-. . ... /  .-. .. --. .... - /  .. -. - --- /  .--. .... --- - --- ... .... --- .--. .-.-.- -.--.-




pour les messages secrets ya rien de mieux ...    


 à vous deux  :style:


----------



## Balooners (4 Avril 2005)

Reste quoi comme langue encore pour notre ami SFONE


----------



## supermoquette (4 Avril 2005)

Balooners a dit:
			
		

> C'est nouveau ça ? On fait des tips en Anglais ?
> 
> Bon je résume le trus pour ceux qui ne connaissait pas. Avec Pomme+Shift+3 = Capture d'écran
> Pomme+Shift+4 = Capture d'écran sélectionnée avec dépot de l'image sur le bureau
> ...


t'aimes pas le riz ?


----------



## mado (4 Avril 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> pour les messages secrets ya rien de mieux ...
> 
> 
> à vous deux  :style:



C'est vrai ! Plus efficace que ça...


----------



## supermoquette (4 Avril 2005)

Balooners a dit:
			
		

> Reste quoi comme langue encore pour notre ami SFONE


??


DT© (ou 4)


----------



## Freelancer (4 Avril 2005)

Aprovação, você sabe provavelmente já atalho do Desloc-Comando -3 do ol ' para fazer exame de uma captação de tela de sua tela inteira, e de você pode mesmo saber sobre Shift-Command-4, que lhe dá um cursor do crosshair assim que você pode escolher que a área da tela você quer capturar.  Mas talvez o mais fresco, atalho escondido mais-segredo da captação é deslocamento Control-Command-3 (ou 4), que, em vez de criar uma lima em seu desktop, copía a captação em sua memória da prancheta, assim que você pode a colar onde você quer.  (eu uso este colar captações de tela para a direita em Photoshop.)


----------



## Balooners (4 Avril 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> ??
> 
> 
> DT© (ou 4)


----------



## Macounette (4 Avril 2005)

pas vu du néerlandais non plus... :love:

Uiteinde van de Week:

Het Geheime Scherm vangt Kortere weg

O.k., u kent waarschijnlijk reeds de ol ' verschuiving-bevel-3 kortere weg voor het nemen van een het schermvangst van het uw volledig scherm, en u kunt ongeveer verschuiving-bevel-4 zelfs kennen, welke u een crosshaircurseur zodat geeft kunt u kiezen welk gebied van het scherm wilt vangen u. Maar misschien het koelst, verborgen het meest-geheim vangt kortere weg is verschuiving-controle-bevel-3 (of 4), welke, in plaats van het creëren van een dossier op uw Desktop, kopiëert de vangst in uw geheugen van het Klembord, zo kunt u het kleven waar u wilt. (Het gebruik van I dit aan het deegscherm vangt net in Photoshop.)


----------



## Freelancer (4 Avril 2005)

Un petit hommage a Nor I, qui réagit régulièrement aux actus de MacGé

Abréviation correcte de Shift-Comman-3 qu'elle se sait que ol 'autour d'un rétablissement de l'écran de votre écran entier à prendre probablement déjà et de vous même la Décaler-Commande -4 peut savoir, qui vous donne un coureur de croix de cheveux d'une telle manière vous le bidon choisi que la gamme de l'écran vous veulent pour prendre le prisonnier.  Peut-être mais est le décalage Control-Command-3 de parsecret d'abréviation de capture le plus frais et caché (ou 4), ceux, pour créer au lieu d'un document au-dessus de votre copie de surface de bureau la capture dans votre mémoire du petit conseil vous il d'une telle manière de coller pouvez, où vous voulez.  (je m'emploie ceci pour coller juste autour des rétablissements d'écran dans Photoshop.)


----------



## Jc Milhet (4 Avril 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> dis moi c'est ça (les points d'interro) qui s'affiche chez toi ?



non mais avec les balises Quote oui......

tiens, avec le tradusteur SMS de Mackie:

Abréviation correct 2 Shift-koman-3 kelle s' c k 0l 'otour d1 rétabliSeman d' l'écran 2 vot écran entié à prend probabl dja & 2 vs mêm la decalé-komand -4 pt savwar, ki vo done 1 koureur d crwax d' cheveu dune tell maniR vou l bidon chwasi qu la game d l'écran vo veulen pour prendr l prizonié. ptetre me é le décalaj kontr0l-koman-3 2 parsecré d'abréviation 2 captur l plu frè é Kché (ou 4), seu, pur créé @ lieu d1 d0kuman @-dsu d' v0tr kopi d surfase 2 buro la Kptur ds vot mémouar du p'tit konseil vou il dune tele maniR 2 kolé pvez, ou vou voulé. (jeu m'emplwae sesi pou kolé just 0tour dè rétabliSeman d'écran ds f0t0sho.)


----------



## minime (4 Avril 2005)

Th3 S3cr37 Scr33n C4p7ur3 Sh0r7cu7

Ok4y, j00 pr0848ly 4lr34dy kn0w 73h 0l' Sh1f7-C0mm4nd-3 5h0r7cu7 f0r 74k1n9 4 5cr33n c4p7ur3 0f j00r 3n71r3 5cr33n, 4nd j00 m4y 3v3n kn0w 480u7 Sh1f7-C0mm4nd-4, wh1ch 91v35 j00 4 cr055h41r cur50r 50 j00 c4n ch0053 wh1ch 4r34 0f 73h 5cr33n j00 w4n7 70 c4p7ur3. Bu7 p3rh4p5 73h k3wl357, m057-53cr37 h1dd3n c4p7ur3 5h0r7cu7 15 Sh1f7-C0n7r0l-C0mm4nd-3 (0r 4), wh1ch, 1n5734d 0f cr3471n9 4 f1l3 0n j00r d35k70p, c0p135 73h c4p7ur3 1n70 j00r Cl1p804rd m3m0ry, 50 j00 c4n p4573 17 wh3r3 j00 w4n7. (3y3 u53 7h15 70 p4573 5cr33n c4p7ur35 r19h7 1n70 Ph0705h0p.)

\o/

OMFG 3y3 0wnzorr3d j00r 4ss !!!1111


----------



## naas (4 Avril 2005)

El_ChiCo a dit:
			
		

> (Y'a pas à dire, ca sert l'Irlande... Pas à grand chose, mais ca sert...)


would you searching trouble with me  :rateau:


----------



## naas (4 Avril 2005)

pipi, pi-i piikachu pika-pika kaaa pii chu&#8217; pikapi-Pi-ka-chu-pi Pi-kaaa-chu chu piikaa Pi pika-pi pika-chu pi pipi Pika-pi Pika-pi, pii Pi-i Pii pipi Kaaa Kachu pikapi-Pikachu-pi, kachu Kachu Chu pi pii-pikachu Piikaa Pi pi-i Pii Pika-pi Chuuu Pika Ka pii piikaa Kaa piii pi Pi-ka-chu. Kaa pikachu kaa pika-chu, Piii-pika-pi Pika-pi pikachu piikachu ka Kachu-Pi-ka-chu-pika-chu-pi (pi Pi), piika, pi-ka-chu Pi pi-kaaa-chu pi Piii ka Kaaa pika-pika, Pikachu pi-i pi-ka-chu Chuu piii pi-pi-kaaa-chu Pika-pi, Chu Pi-i chu chuuu pi pikapi Pi-i piii. (pi Pii kaaa Chu Pikaa chuuuu piikachu Pikaa kachu pikachu

http://pikachize.eye-of-newt.com/ :bebe:


----------



## steinway (4 Avril 2005)

bompi a dit:
			
		

> Parce que l'on est anglophone, peut-être ?
> 
> J'en aimerais bien en espagnol, pour changer.



moi je prefererais en allemand


----------



## molgow (4 Avril 2005)

SFONE a dit:
			
		

> Okay, you probably already know the ol&#8217; Shift-Command-3 shortcut for taking a screen capture of your entire screen, and you may even know about Shift-Command-4, which gives you a crosshair cursor so you can choose which area of the screen you want to capture. But perhaps the coolest, most-secret hidden capture shortcut is Shift-Control-Command-3 (or 4), which, instead of creating a file on your desktop, copies the capture into your Clipboard memory, so you can paste it where you want. (I use this to paste screen captures right into Photoshop.)



Personne n'a pensé à traduire en mackie ?! 

_ ok tu connai deja le racourci shift command 3 pour faire des photo de tous l'ecran et tu connai peut etre aussi shift command 4 ca permé de choisir la zone que tu veux capturé 
 mais peutetre la plus cool la plus secrete __des fonction cacher __:rateau: __et le shit-control command 3 ou 4 qui au lieu de creé un fichier sur le burau copie la catpure dans le presse papier comme ca tu peut le coller ou tu veut _


----------



## Anonyme (4 Avril 2005)

et en language kif  sms  ?


----------



## Tangi (4 Avril 2005)

J'ai pas vue de grecque non plus :

???????, ??????? ??? ?????? ?? ??????????? ????? ol
"??????????-??????-3 ??? ?? ???? ???? ???????? ?????? ???
????????? ?????? ???, ??? ???????? ????? ??? ?? ?????? ???????
??????????-??????-4, ??? ??? ????? ???? ?????? crosshair ????
????? ???????? ?? ????????? ???? ??????? ??? ?????? ?????? ??
?????????. ???? ???? ? ??? ????????, ??? ????-???????? ???
???????? ??????????? ?? ??????????? ????? ?????
??????????-???????-??????-3 (? 4), ???, ???? ??? ???????????
???? ??????? ???? ?????????? ???????? ???, ?????????? ?? ???????
??? ????? ???????? ??????????? ???, ???? ???????? ?? ??
???????????? ???? ??????. (? ????? ? ???? ???? ????? ????????
??????????? ????? ?? Photoshop.)

...

Y aurait pas un basque ou un corse parmi nous qui puisse traduire ça non plus ???

[Edit]

MacGénération n'affiche pas les caractères grecs ??? ...

[/Edit]


----------



## Tangi (4 Avril 2005)

Blachtouchkanailllircuspuritakonioulatar...

Un dérivé du bachi-bouzouk, qui a l'incroyable capacité de résumer en un seul mot, un paragraphe parfois long de plusieurs centaines de mots...

...


----------



## Jc Milhet (4 Avril 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> Y'a plus de pape maintenant



'tain, t'as encore changé de nom......!


----------



## TibomonG4 (4 Avril 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> 'tain, t'as encore changé de nom......!



Prochain pseudo : Corde à noeud ? Corne de brume ? Les paris sont ouverts


----------



## Anonyme (4 Avril 2005)

Cor est farpait non ?


----------



## Modern__Thing (4 Avril 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> Cor est farpait non ?


 Me disais bien que tu t'appellais Cmove avant :love:


----------



## Anonyme (4 Avril 2005)

Sublime déduction oh i'm sorry i mean nice find.


----------



## rezba (4 Avril 2005)

Et en québècois, personne ne l'a fait en québècois ?

Non ?

Faut dire que ça ne vaut le coup qu'avec l'accent, en français de Montréal.


----------



## supermoquette (4 Avril 2005)

y a vraiment des fois ou je devrais pas poster dans macosx


----------



## rezba (4 Avril 2005)

Je remercie Saint-Maclou pour sa précieuse collaboration dans la réalisation de cette connerie.



[edith]Tu l'as mis dans ta signature. Trop d'honneur.  :love: :rateau: [/cresson]


----------



## rezba (4 Avril 2005)

C'est vrai ça, les chiens aussi ont le droit de savoir !


----------



## Jc Milhet (4 Avril 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Et en québècois, personne ne l'a fait en québècois ?
> 
> Non ?
> 
> Faut dire que ça ne vaut le coup qu'avec l'accent, en français de Montréal.



excellent.......  

n'est-ce pas Cmove devenu Cole , devenue Col , actuellement Cor.......???.   :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (4 Avril 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Et en québècois, personne ne l'a fait en québècois ?
> 
> Non ?
> 
> Faut dire que ça ne vaut le coup qu'avec l'accent, en français de Montréal.





  

et avec l'accent chinois?


----------



## Jc Milhet (4 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> et avec l'accent chinois?



non, on dit avec "l'atssent tsinois"........


----------



## Anonyme (4 Avril 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> excellent.......
> 
> n'est-ce pas Cmove devenu Cole , devenue Col , actuellement Cor.......???.   :mouais:



Reste en core


----------



## rezba (4 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> et avec l'accent chinois?



Non, pas dispo. Même pas de japonais pour dire le texte de Macounette.
Non, ils ont du british, de l'amerlocke, du boche, du québècois et du chien, donc, et aussi, pour les hispanisants qui ont envie de rire, de "l'americas spannish". Pas mal du tout...


----------



## teo (4 Avril 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> Reste en core




ça va finir en _Etoujours_ je sens...


----------



## Anonyme (4 Avril 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> non, on dit avec "l'atssent tsinois"........




et alors tu le fais?  


http://membres.lycos.fr/robertavmac/chinos.mp3


----------



## Jc Milhet (4 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> et alors tu le fais?
> 
> 
> http://membres.lycos.fr/robertavmac/chinos.mp3



alors ça y est, depuis que tu as decouvert que tu pouvais poster du son, du t'arrete plus.....


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Avril 2005)

Eh, l'fonbou, ma parole, tu aif chifpom 3, et tut chope la dalle su'l burlingue, si tu l'nique d'avec chifpom 4, tu zone ta zone avant d'la larguer ouais ! yo man ! mais si tu l'entube avec chifpom ctrl 3 ou 4, alors là, man, respect, tu largue la dope dans l'prespap hier, et tu peux la coller ouk tuveux.
et sniffe pas la colle, hein,   

NdT : je ne garantis pas l'exacte retranscription, manquant un peu de pratique.


----------



## Balooners (4 Avril 2005)

Bilbo ? Tu me le fais en Picard


----------



## Jc Milhet (4 Avril 2005)

Global ? Tu me le fais en Ricard


----------



## GlobalCut (4 Avril 2005)

T1p 0f 73h W33k:

Th3 S3cr37 Scr33n C4p7ur3 Sh0r7cu7

 Ok4y, j00 pr0848ly 4lr34dy kn0w 73h 0l? Sh1f7-C0mm4nd-3 5h0r7cu7 f0r 74k1n9 4 5cr33n c4p7ur3 0f j00r 3n71r3 5cr33n, 4nd j00 m4y 3v3n kn0w 480u7 Sh1f7-C0mm4nd-4, wh1ch 91v35 j00 4 cr055h41r cur50r 50 j00 c4n ch0053 wh1ch 4r34 0f 73h 5cr33n j00 w4n7 70 c4p7ur3. Bu7 p3rh4p5 73h k3wl357, m057-53cr37 h1dd3n c4p7ur3 5h0r7cu7 15 Sh1f7-C0n7r0l-C0mm4nd-3 (0r 4), wh1ch, 1n5734d 0f cr3471n9 4 f1l3 0n j00r d35k70p, c0p135 73h c4p7ur3 1n70 j00r Cl1p804rd m3m0ry, 50 j00 c4n p4573 17 wh3r3 j00 w4n7. (I u53 7h15 70 p4573 5cr33n c4p7ur35 r19h7 1n70 Ph0705h0p.)


----------



## Anonyme (4 Avril 2005)

c'etait quoi deja le texte original ?


----------



## GlobalCut (4 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> c'etait quoi deja le texte original ?


 Bah celui là


----------



## GlobalCut (4 Avril 2005)

D'autres traductions ?


----------



## Jc Milhet (4 Avril 2005)

moi je seche, si tu as une proposition.......


----------



## GlobalCut (4 Avril 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> moi je seche, si tu as une proposition.......


 Breton ça a déjà été fait ?


----------



## Jc Milhet (4 Avril 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Breton ça a déjà été fait ?



Malheureusement oui......


----------



## GlobalCut (4 Avril 2005)

Corse ?


----------



## GlobalCut (4 Avril 2005)

Berrichon, chti, flamand rose...


----------



## Jc Milhet (4 Avril 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Corse ?



ha, voila une idee.....peut etre Patochman peut il nous aider.......


----------



## Anonyme (4 Avril 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> D'autres traductions ?



oui, vbultin je le deteste il m'empeche de bouler qui me fait le disco


----------



## GlobalCut (4 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> oui, vbultin je le deteste il m'empeche de bouler qui me fait le disco


 Bah ca sera pour plus tard :rose:


----------



## naas (4 Avril 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> moi je seche, si tu as une proposition.......


slàinte  :love: 

et le reste


----------



## Macounette (4 Avril 2005)

Coréen ? 

&#51452;&#51032; &#45149;: &#51008;&#48128;&#54620; &#54868;&#47732; &#45812;&#44592; &#54200;&#48277; &#51339;&#49845;&#45768;&#45796;,&#50640; &#44288;&#54616;&#50668; &#44032;&#45733;&#54616;&#44172; &#51060;&#48120;ol'&#45320;&#51032; &#51204;&#52404; &#49828;&#53356;&#47536; &#48143; &#45320;&#51032; &#54868;&#47732; &#45812;&#44592;&#47484; &#44032;&#51648;&#44256; &#44032;&#44592;&#47484; &#50948;&#54644; &#51648;&#47492;&#44600;&#51012; &#53469;&#54616;&#45716; &#44368;&#45824;&#54616; &#47749;&#47161; 3 &#51312;&#52264; &#50508;n &#45320;&#50640;&#44172; &#49901;&#51088;&#49440; &#52964;&#49436;&#47484; &#51452;&#45716; &#52404;&#54252;&#54616;&#44256; &#49828;&#53356;&#47536;&#51032; &#51648;&#50669;&#51060; &#45320; &#49910;&#45716; &#45320;&#44032; &#49440;&#53469;&#54624; &#49688; &#51080;&#45716; &#44368;&#45824;&#54616; &#47749;&#47161; 4 &#50508;&#44256;&#51080;&#45716;&#45796;. &#44536;&#47084;&#45208; &#50500;&#47560; &#44032;&#51109; &#52264;&#44032;&#50868; &#44163; &#51032; &#44032;&#51109; &#48708;&#48128;&#50640; &#51032;&#54616;&#50668; &#49704;&#44592;&#45716; &#48537;&#51105;&#51020; &#54200;&#48277;, &#45320;&#51032; 2 &#48148;&#53461; &#54868;&#47732;&#50640; &#54028;&#51068;&#51012; &#52285;&#51312;&#54616;&#44592;&#51032; &#45824;&#49888;&#50640; &#45320;&#51032; &#50724;&#47548;&#54032; &#44592;&#50613;&#51004;&#47196; &#48537;&#51105;&#51020;&#51012; &#48288;&#45180;&#45716;, &#44368;&#45824;&#54616; &#53685;&#51228; &#47749;&#47161; 3 &#51060;&#45796; (&#46608;&#45716; &#45320;&#44032; &#50896;&#54616;&#45716; &#44275;&#50640; 4) &#44536;&#47000;&#49436; &#45320; &#44536;&#44163;&#51012; &#54400;&#52832;&#54620; &#54624; &#49688; &#51080;&#45716;&#45796;. (Photoshop&#51004;&#47196; &#54868;&#47732; &#45812;&#44592;&#47484; &#48148;&#47476;&#44172; &#54400;&#52832;&#54616;&#44592; &#50948;&#54616;&#50668; &#45208;&#45716; &#51060;&#44163;&#51012; &#51060;&#50857;&#54620;&#45796;.)


----------



## Macounette (4 Avril 2005)

Et russe ?  me souviens pas de l'avoir vu.

&#1053;&#1072;&#1082;&#1086;&#1085;&#1077;&#1095;&#1085;&#1080;&#1082; &#1053;&#1077;&#1076;&#1077;&#1083;&#1080;: &#1057;&#1077;&#1082;&#1088;&#1077;&#1090;&#1085;&#1099;&#1081; &#1047;&#1072;&#1093;&#1074;&#1072;&#1090; &#1069;&#1082;&#1088;&#1072;&#1085;&#1072;, &#1057;&#1086;&#1082;&#1088;&#1072;&#1097;&#1077;&#1085;&#1085;&#1099;&#1081; &#1061;&#1086;&#1088;&#1086;&#1096;&#1086;, &#1042;&#1099; &#1074;&#1077;&#1088;&#1086;&#1103;&#1090;&#1085;&#1086; &#1091;&#1078;&#1077; &#1079;&#1085;&#1072;&#1077;&#1090;&#1077; &#1086;&#1083;&#1072;' Shift-Command-3, &#1089;&#1086;&#1082;&#1088;&#1072;&#1097;&#1077;&#1085;&#1085;&#1099;&#1081; &#1095;&#1090;&#1086;&#1073;&#1099; &#1073;&#1088;&#1072;&#1090;&#1100; &#1079;&#1072;&#1093;&#1074;&#1072;&#1090; &#1101;&#1082;&#1088;&#1072;&#1085;&#1072; &#1074;&#1072;&#1096;&#1077;&#1075;&#1086; &#1074;&#1089;&#1077;&#1075;&#1086; &#1101;&#1082;&#1088;&#1072;&#1085;&#1072;, &#1080; &#1042;&#1099; &#1084;&#1086;&#1078;&#1077;&#1090;&#1077; &#1076;&#1072;&#1078;&#1077; &#1079;&#1085;&#1072;&#1090;&#1100; &#1086; Shift-Command-4, &#1082;&#1086;&#1090;&#1086;&#1088;&#1099;&#1081; &#1076;&#1072;&#1077;&#1090; &#1042;&#1072;&#1084; &#1082;&#1091;&#1088;&#1089;&#1086;&#1088; &#1087;&#1077;&#1088;&#1077;&#1082;&#1088;&#1077;&#1089;&#1090;&#1080;&#1103;, &#1090;&#1072;&#1082;&#1080;&#1084; &#1086;&#1073;&#1088;&#1072;&#1079;&#1086;&#1084; &#1042;&#1099; &#1084;&#1086;&#1078;&#1077;&#1090;&#1077; &#1074;&#1099;&#1073;&#1088;&#1072;&#1090;&#1100;, &#1082;&#1072;&#1082;&#1091;&#1102; &#1086;&#1073;&#1083;&#1072;&#1089;&#1090;&#1100; &#1101;&#1082;&#1088;&#1072;&#1085;&#1072; &#1042;&#1099; &#1093;&#1086;&#1090;&#1080;&#1090;&#1077; &#1079;&#1072;&#1093;&#1074;&#1072;&#1090;&#1080;&#1090;&#1100;. &#1053;&#1086; &#1074;&#1086;&#1079;&#1084;&#1086;&#1078;&#1085;&#1086; &#1089;&#1072;&#1084;&#1072;&#1103; &#1087;&#1088;&#1086;&#1093;&#1083;&#1072;&#1076;&#1085;&#1072;&#1103;, &#1085;&#1072;&#1080;&#1073;&#1086;&#1083;&#1077;&#1077; - &#1090;&#1072;&#1081;&#1085;&#1072;, &#1089;&#1082;&#1088;&#1099;&#1090;&#1099;&#1081; &#1089;&#1086;&#1082;&#1088;&#1072;&#1097;&#1077;&#1085;&#1085;&#1099;&#1081; &#1079;&#1072;&#1093;&#1074;&#1072;&#1090; &#1103;&#1074;&#1083;&#1103;&#1077;&#1090;&#1089;&#1103; Shift-Control-Command-3 (&#1080;&#1083;&#1080; 4), &#1082;&#1086;&#1090;&#1086;&#1088;&#1099;&#1081;, &#1074;&#1084;&#1077;&#1089;&#1090;&#1086; &#1090;&#1086;&#1075;&#1086;, &#1095;&#1090;&#1086;&#1073;&#1099; &#1089;&#1086;&#1079;&#1076;&#1072;&#1074;&#1072;&#1090;&#1100; &#1092;&#1072;&#1081;&#1083; &#1085;&#1072; &#1074;&#1072;&#1096;&#1077;&#1084; &#1088;&#1072;&#1073;&#1086;&#1095;&#1077;&#1084; &#1089;&#1090;&#1086;&#1083;&#1077;, &#1082;&#1086;&#1087;&#1080;&#1088;&#1091;&#1077;&#1090; &#1079;&#1072;&#1093;&#1074;&#1072;&#1090; &#1074; &#1074;&#1072;&#1096; &#1050;&#1083;&#1080;&#1087;&#1073;&#1086;&#1088;&#1076;


----------



## GlobalCut (4 Avril 2005)

naas a dit:
			
		

> slàinte  :love:




 :love:


----------



## Anonyme (4 Avril 2005)

si vous patientez 2.5 semaine, mamancherie sera là
elle le traduira en dialecte milaneise !!!!


----------



## El_ChiCo (4 Avril 2005)

naas a dit:
			
		

> slàinte  :love:
> 
> et le reste


 au fait naas, j'ai quand même fait un super stage en Irlande... alors que oui ca sert à quelque chose 
Mais des fois, ca sert à (ré)apprendre le morse, est-ce que c'est super utile ?..


----------



## GlobalCut (4 Avril 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Je n'ai pas vu le japonais.
> 
> ?????????????????ol ' ?????????????????????????????????????3 ????????????????????????????????????????????????4 ???????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????? ?????????????????????????????????3 ???(???4) ?(Photoshop ????????????????????
> 
> ...



c'est ressemblant


----------



## Macounette (4 Avril 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> c'est ressemblant


Ben, heu... :rose: c'est du babelfish   puis moi j'ai pas des "????????" dans le texte.


----------



## Anonyme (4 Avril 2005)

en hollandais?   



Uiteinde van de Week:

Het Geheime Scherm vangt Kortere weg

O.k., kent u waarschijnlijk reeds de ol ' verschuiving-bevel-3 kortere
weg voor het nemen van een het schermvangst van het uw volledig
scherm, en u kunt ongeveer verschuiving-bevel-4, dat zelfs kennen u
een crosshaircurseur zodat geeft u kunt kiezen welk gebied van het
scherm wilt vangen u. Maar misschien vangt het koelst, verborgen het
meest-geheim kortere weg is verschuiving-controle-bevel-3 (of 4), die,
in plaats van het creëren van een dossier op uw Desktop, de vangst in
uw geheugen van het Klembord kopiëert, zodat kunt u het kleven waar u
wilt. (Het gebruik van I dit aan het deegscherm vangt net in
Photoshop.)


----------



## Freelancer (4 Avril 2005)

Extremidad de la semana:

El Atajo Secreto De la Captura De Pantalla

Autorización, usted sabe probablemente ya atajo de
Shift-Command-3 del ol ' para tomar una captura de pantalla de su
pantalla entera, y de usted puede incluso saber sobre Shift-Command-4,
que le da un cursor del retículo así que usted puede elegir a que el
área de la pantalla usted desea capturar. Pero quizás el más
fresco, atajo ocultado ma's-secreto de la captura es
Shift-Control-Command-3 (o 4), que, en vez de crear un fichero en su
tablero del escritorio, copian la captura en su memoria del
sujetapapeles, así que usted puede pegarla donde usted desea.
(utilizo esto para pegar capturas de pantalla a la derecha en
Photoshop.)

PS : no vi si ya hubiera una traducción en español. me disculpo por adelantado del posible doblón


----------



## Jc Milhet (4 Avril 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Ben, heu... :rose: c'est du babelfish   puis moi j'ai pas des "????????" dans le texte.



moi non plus mais quand tu fais citer ,oui,je l'ai deja noté il y a quelque pages de ça.....

quelqu'un connais le Latin.....


----------



## GlobalCut (4 Avril 2005)

et le grec ?


----------



## Jc Milhet (4 Avril 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> et le grec ?



le Grec, c'est fait mais pas le grec ancien, c'est vrai....  
quand je mense que tout ça est parti d'une astuce pour utilisé la capture d'ecran.....


----------



## Freelancer (4 Avril 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> quand je pense que tout ça est parti d'une astuce pour utilisé la capture d'ecran.....



qui n'etait qu'un copier-coller du site apple.com


----------



## Anonyme (4 Avril 2005)

c'est pas bon pour mac , mais c'est interessant....

alsacien , corse , breton , catalan et tutti quanti 



http://www.freelang.com/dictionnaire/index.html


----------



## Macounette (4 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> en hollandais?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ahum


----------



## Macounette (4 Avril 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> quelqu'un connais le Latin.....


_Lorem ipsum....  
_
bon, ok, je sors


----------



## Anonyme (4 Avril 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> ahum





opsssssssss  :rose: 

sherloch ne me propose plsu rien d'autre


----------



## PATOCHMAN (4 Avril 2005)

... Bon, bon, bon... En tout cas ; dès qu'il y en a un qui vous le récite, non seulement en araméen, mais aussi à l'envers tout en gerbant de la purée d'épinards ; n'hésitez pas à le noyer dans un tonneau d'eau bénite après lui avoir concassé la courge avec un crucifix en teck massif.  

Signé : John Constantine (Rheuuuu... Kof kof kof!)


----------



## Balooners (4 Avril 2005)




----------



## Tangi (4 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> c'est pas bon pour mac , mais c'est interessant....
> 
> alsacien , corse , breton , catalan et tutti quanti
> 
> ...


Déjà que les logiciels ont bien du mal à traduire du français à l'anglais, ou l'inverse, et à saisir les subitilités d'une langue, ce que l'on peut logiquement comprendre, alors du breton au français et vice versa, je crains vraiment le pire, ça doit être une catastrophe ...

Mais personne ne se lance donc pour une petite traduction en latin ???

Allez les courageux ...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (5 Avril 2005)

C'est rien... Juste un démon de deuxième zone qui a réussi à passer entre les deux mondes...
Tenez moi ma clop et passez moi le crucifix...


----------



## Balooners (5 Avril 2005)

Tient, et en Coréen 

&#51339;&#49845;&#45768;&#45796;,&#50640; &#44288;&#54616;&#50668; &#44032;&#45733;&#54616;&#44172; &#51060;&#48120;ol'&#45320;&#51032; &#51204;&#52404;
&#49828;&#53356;&#47536; &#48143; &#45320;&#51032; &#54868;&#47732; &#45812;&#44592;&#47484; &#44032;&#51648;&#44256; &#44032;&#44592;&#47484; &#50948;&#54644;
&#51648;&#47492;&#44600;&#51012; &#53469;&#54616;&#45716; &#44368;&#45824;&#54616; &#47749;&#47161; 3 &#51312;&#52264; &#50508;n
&#45320;&#50640;&#44172; &#49901;&#51088;&#49440; &#52964;&#49436;&#47484; &#51452;&#45716; &#52404;&#54252;&#54616;&#44256; &#49828;&#53356;&#47536;&#51032;
&#51648;&#50669;&#51060; &#45320; &#49910;&#45716; &#45320;&#44032; &#49440;&#53469;&#54624; &#49688; &#51080;&#45716; &#44368;&#45824;&#54616;
&#47749;&#47161; 4 &#50508;&#44256;&#51080;&#45716;&#45796;. &#44536;&#47084;&#45208; &#50500;&#47560; &#44032;&#51109; &#52264;&#44032;&#50868; &#44163;
&#51032; &#44032;&#51109; &#48708;&#48128;&#50640; &#51032;&#54616;&#50668; &#49704;&#44592;&#45716; &#48537;&#51105;&#51020; &#54200;&#48277;,
&#45320;&#51032; 2 &#48148;&#53461; &#54868;&#47732;&#50640; &#54028;&#51068;&#51012; &#52285;&#51312;&#54616;&#44592;&#51032; &#45824;&#49888;&#50640;
&#45320;&#51032; &#50724;&#47548;&#54032; &#44592;&#50613;&#51004;&#47196; &#48537;&#51105;&#51020;&#51012; &#48288;&#45180;&#45716;, &#44368;&#45824;&#54616;
&#53685;&#51228; &#47749;&#47161; 3 &#51060;&#45796; (&#46608;&#45716; &#45320;&#44032; &#50896;&#54616;&#45716; &#44275;&#50640; 4)
&#44536;&#47000;&#49436; &#45320; &#44536;&#44163;&#51012; &#54400;&#52832;&#54620; &#54624; &#49688; &#51080;&#45716;&#45796;.
(Photoshop&#51004;&#47196; &#54868;&#47732; &#45812;&#44592;&#47484; &#48148;&#47476;&#44172; &#54400;&#52832;&#54616;&#44592;
&#50948;&#54616;&#50668; &#45208;&#45716; &#51060;&#44163;&#51012; &#51060;&#50857;&#54620;&#45796;.)


----------



## Balooners (5 Avril 2005)

Sympa en Suedois

Godkänna, vet du antagligen redan att genvägen för ol Shift-Command-3 för att ta ett avskärmatillfångatagande av ditt helt avskärmar, och du kan även veta om Shift-Command-4, som ger dig en crosshairmarkör, så du kan välja, som område av avskärma dig önskar till tillfångatagandet. Men kanske är den kallaste mest-hemliga dolde tillfångatagandegenvägen Shift-Control-Command-3 (eller 4), som, i stället för att skapa en spara på ditt skrivbord, kopierar tillfångatagandet in i ditt Clipboardminne, så du kan klistra det var du önskar. (Jag använder denna för att klistra avskärmar tillfångataganden rätt in i Photoshop.),


----------



## PATOCHMAN (5 Avril 2005)

Aaaaaaaarrrrrrrgh! Non! Pas le coréen... Je ne peux pas exorciser les coréens :affraid:


----------



## Tangi (5 Avril 2005)

Balooners a dit:
			
		

> Tient, et en Coréen
> 
> ????,? ??? ???? ??ol'?? ??
> ??? ? ?? ?? ??? ??? ??? ??
> ...


:modo:... Ca a déjà été fait en Coréen :modo:...

...


----------



## Jc Milhet (5 Avril 2005)

------------------------------------------------
--------------
-------------------------------
---------------------------------------
----
------------
------------------toshop....

et voila apres les ? voila les -
comme ca c'est fait...


----------



## Balooners (5 Avril 2005)

Portugais 

Aprovação, você sabe provavelmente já atalho de Shift-Command-3
do ol ' para fazer exame de uma captação de tela de sua tela
inteira, e de você pode mesmo saber sobre Shift-Command-4, que lhe
dá um cursor do crosshair assim que você pode escolher que a
área da tela você quer capturar. Mas talvez o mais fresco, atalho
escondido mais-segredo da captação é Shift-Control-Command-3
(ou 4), que, instead de criar uma lima em seu desktop, copía a
captação em sua memória da prancheta, assim que você pode colá-la
onde você quer. (eu uso este colar captações de tela para a direita
em Photoshop.)


----------



## Tangi (5 Avril 2005)

La plus belle langue : celle du *coeur* :

:love: :love: :love: :love: :love: 
:love: :love: :love: :love:  
:love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: 
:love: :love: :love: :love: 
:love: :love: :love: 

...


----------



## Jc Milhet (5 Avril 2005)

bon, voila pour la version elfique......


----------



## Tangi (5 Avril 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> bon, voila pour la version elfique......


On ne peut pas évoquer les elfes sans évoquer "ar c'horiganed".....

Skuizh on, mont a ran da gousket, ken warc'hoazh. Kenavo tudoù :sleep:...


----------



## Balooners (5 Avril 2005)

On l'a encore jamais faite comme ça  :

Okay, you probably already know the ol&#8217; Shift-Command-3 shortcut for taking a screen capture of your entire screen, and you may even know about Shift-Command-4, which gives you a crosshair cursor so you can choose which area of the screen you want to capture. But perhaps the coolest, most-secret hidden capture shortcut is Shift-Control-Command-3 (or 4), which, instead of creating a file on your desktop, copies the capture into your Clipboard memory, so you can paste it where you want. (I use this to paste screen captures right into Photoshop.)


----------



## Jc Milhet (5 Avril 2005)

c'est bô l'elfique non????   


attention, pour les connaisseurs, c'est du Quenya pas de l'elfique veritable......


----------



## Macounette (5 Avril 2005)

Balooners a dit:
			
		

> Tient, et en Coréen
> 
> &#51339;&#49845;&#45768;&#45796;,&#50640; &#44288;&#54616;&#50668; &#44032;&#45733;&#54616;&#44172; &#51060;&#48120;ol'&#45320;&#51032; &#51204;&#52404;
> &#49828;&#53356;&#47536; &#48143; &#45320;&#51032; &#54868;&#47732; &#45812;&#44592;&#47484; &#44032;&#51648;&#44256; &#44032;&#44592;&#47484; &#50948;&#54644;
> ...


bis repetita


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Avril 2005)

Ben personne à fait le gaëlique ?


----------



## ficelle (5 Avril 2005)

quand j'en aurai terminé avec "l'épopée du buveur d'eau", je serais peut être capable de vous le traduire en Nordique primitif inferieur....


----------



## TibomonG4 (5 Avril 2005)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> quand j'en aurai terminé avec "l'épopée du buveur d'eau", je serais peut être capable de vous le traduire en Nordique primitif inferieur....



ISkin indispensable pour la touche finale


----------



## ficelle (5 Avril 2005)

pour les malvoyants...


----------



## rezba (5 Avril 2005)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> pour les malvoyants...



Pour les malvoyants anglophones, ou anglicistes... 

Pour les malvoyants francophones, il y a toujours la version franco-canadienne. Et pour ceux qui ne comprennent pas le québécois, je rappelle que j'ai mis la version en chien (d'aveugle  ).


----------



## Juste en passant (5 Avril 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> ...je rappelle que j'ai mis la version en chien (d'aveugle  ).



T'aurais une version ..... canne blanche ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (5 Avril 2005)

Égyptien moyen


----------



## ficelle (5 Avril 2005)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Égyptien moyen



excellent !


----------



## Jc Milhet (5 Avril 2005)

marche toujours ce fil.....waow....on en a des ressources.....


----------



## CheepnisAroma (5 Avril 2005)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Égyptien moyen



Magnifiques, les hiéroglyphes 

Sinon, ce serait marrant si quelqu'un dégotait une traduction dans une langue d'Asie centrale, genre kazakh ou kirghiz   

J'ai cherché sur le Ouaibe mais rien trouvé


----------



## TibomonG4 (5 Avril 2005)

Okay , tebe nejspí¨e jí¸ v?d?t ?len ur?itý ol? P?esunout - Kontrolovat -3 zkrátit do dobytí jeden zást?na dobýt of tv?j ?istý zást?na , a tebe moci dokonce v?d?t kolem P?esunout - Kontrolovat -4, kdo darovat tebe jeden crosshair kurzor asi tolik tebe pocínovat chtít kdo plocha of ?len ur?itý zást?na tebe pot?eba a¸ k dobýt. Aby ne snad ?len ur?itý basa , nej?etn?j¨í - tajný neviditelný dobýt zkrátit is P?esunout - Dohlí¸et na - Kontrolovat -3 ( ?i 4), kdo , místo pro boha jeden archiv dále tv?j kancelá?ský , kopírka ?len ur?itý dobýt do tv?j Clipboard pamét , asi tolik tebe pocínovat kompilace ono kde tebe pot?eba. ( já cvi?ení tato a¸ k kompilace zást?na dobýt dobrý do Photoshop. )

Et Spécial yaourt à la grec :

???? you ???? ??? ??????? the ol? Shift - ????? -3 ?????? ??? taking ???s ????? ??????????? ??? ???? ??? ????????????? ????? , ??? ??????s ???????? ??????? ??? Shift - ????? -4, ? ?????? ???? you ???s crosshair ???????s so ??? ??????s ??????? ? ?????? ??????? ??? ????? you ???? ???????????. ?? ???? the ???????? most - ??????? hidden ??????????? ?????? is Shift - ??????? ?? ????? - ????? -3 ( ? 4), ? ?????? , ???? ??? ????????? ???s ?????? ????? ???? ??? ???? , ????????? the ??????????? into ???? ??? Clipboard ????? so ??? ??????s ???????? ???? ??? you ????. ( ??? ????? this ?? ???????? ????? ??????????? ?????? into Photoshop. )


----------



## TibomonG4 (5 Avril 2005)

Okay , þú sennilega þegar vita the ol? Breyting - Stjórn -3 smákaka fyrir hrífandi a skjár handtaka af þinn allur skjár , og þú mega jafnvel vita óður í Breyting - Stjórn -4, hver gefa þú a skyggja bendill svo þú geta velja hver svæði af the skjár þú vilja til handtaka. En ef til vill the kælir , - leyndarmál falinn handtaka smákaka er Breyting - Stjórna - Stjórn -3 ( eða 4), hver , í staðinn af kreatín a skrá á þinn skrifborð , ljósritunarvél the handtaka inn í þinn Klemmuspjald minni , svo þú geta klístur það hvar þú vilja. ( ég nota this til klístur skjár handtaka réttur inn í Photoshop. )


----------



## GlobalCut (5 Avril 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> c'est bô l'elfique non????
> 
> 
> attention, pour les connaisseurs, c'est du Quenya pas de l'elfique veritable......



surement mais c'était écrit petit


----------



## Modern__Thing (5 Avril 2005)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Okay , þú sennilega þegar vita the ol? Breyting - Stjórn -3 smákaka fyrir hrífandi a skjár handtaka af þinn allur skjár , og þú mega jafnvel vita óður í Breyting - Stjórn -4, hver gefa þú a skyggja bendill svo þú geta velja hver svæði af the skjár þú vilja til handtaka. En ef til vill the kælir , - leyndarmál falinn handtaka smákaka er Breyting - Stjórna - Stjórn -3 ( eða 4), hver , í staðinn af kreatín a skrá á þinn skrifborð , ljósritunarvél the handtaka inn í þinn Klemmuspjald minni , svo þú geta klístur það hvar þú vilja. ( ég nota this til klístur skjár handtaka réttur inn í Photoshop. )


 Tiens, de l'islandais 

:love:


----------



## GlobalCut (5 Avril 2005)




----------



## naas (5 Avril 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

>


vu


----------



## Modern__Thing (5 Avril 2005)

naas a dit:
			
		

> vu


 gnu ?


----------



## naas (5 Avril 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

>


lien caché


----------



## GlobalCut (5 Avril 2005)

Tu croyais quand même pas que je floodais


----------



## Modern__Thing (5 Avril 2005)

naas a dit:
			
		

> lien caché


 Des hiéroglyphes :love:


----------



## naas (5 Avril 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Tu croyais quand même pas que je floodais


----------



## supermoquette (5 Avril 2005)

naas a dit:
			
		

>


Et tu te permets d'effacer mes posts ????


----------



## naas (5 Avril 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Et tu te permets d'effacer mes posts ????


re vu   (lequel ?   )


----------



## GlobalCut (5 Avril 2005)

naas a dit:
			
		

> re vu   (lequel ?   )


 Main gauche


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Avril 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

>



Eh, ça parle pas de copie d'écran, ce texte, je l'ai traduit, ça donne : "Avant de retirer un plat du feu, il est conseillé d'enfiler un gant de cuisine isolant".


----------



## Balooners (6 Avril 2005)

Tient, moi j'ai retrouvé Supermoquette


----------



## toys (6 Avril 2005)

flouD OUI mè en SMS C + facil é en + pa de faute LOL


----------



## Jc Milhet (6 Avril 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> surement mais c'était écrit petit



bon, je l'ai refait expres pour toi........

voila donc du Quenya (elfique vulgaire) plus gros......

ps: en gros tout en bas, il est ecrit: " par stook pour Global....." j'espere que tu le trouveras donc a ton gout.....


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Avril 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> bon, je l'ai refait expres pour toi........
> 
> voila donc du Quenya (elfique vulgaire) plus gros......
> 
> ps: en gros tout en bas, il est ecrit: " par stook pour Global....." j'espere que tu le trouveras donc a ton gout.....



Vi, ben fais un peu attention, t'as fait une faute, là, t'as mis un 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 au lieu d'un 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. :hein:


----------



## Jc Milhet (6 Avril 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Vi, ben fais un peu attention, t'as fait une faute, là, t'as mis un
> 
> 
> 
> ...




merci, je vais corriger ça de suite....mais bon, traduire "Photoshop" en Elfique....pas facile quand meme......


----------



## GlobalCut (6 Avril 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> bon, je l'ai refait expres pour toi........
> 
> voila donc du Quenya (elfique vulgaire) plus gros......
> 
> ps: en gros tout en bas, il est ecrit: " par stook pour Global....." j'espere que tu le trouveras donc a ton gout.....


 Merci :love:

Euh? GlobalCut c'est quel mot ?


----------



## Jc Milhet (6 Avril 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Merci :love:
> 
> Euh? GlobalCut c'est quel mot ?



l'avant dernier....mais GlobalCut, en entier ça donne ça:


----------



## Macounette (6 Avril 2005)

Le mec qui a pondu ce thread, il va pas le reconnaître lorsqu'il reviendra par ici :hein:


----------



## Jc Milhet (6 Avril 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Le mec qui a pondu ce thread, il va pas le reconnaître lorsqu'il reviendra par ici :hein:



on attend que lui depuis le debut , mais il est pas revenu.....faudrait le prevenir.....
peut etre qu'il pourrait nous donner un autre texte a traduire parce que là, on manque de langues....


----------



## toys (7 Avril 2005)

ha par ce quil y a un texte a traduire oups pas vue


----------



## Pascal 77 (7 Avril 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> ha par ce quil y a un texte a traduire oups pas vue



Vi vi, y en avait un, celui ci :
"Tip of the Week:

The Secret Screen Capture Shortcut

Okay, you probably already know the ol? Shift-Command-3 shortcut for taking a screen capture of your entire screen, and you may even know about Shift-Command-4, which gives you a crosshair cursor so you can choose which area of the screen you want to capture. But perhaps the coolest, most-secret hidden capture shortcut is Shift-Control-Command-3 (or 4), which, instead of creating a file on your desktop, copies the capture into your Clipboard memory, so you can paste it where you want. (I use this to paste screen captures right into Photoshop".

En Toy des bons jours, ça devrait donner à peu près :

"truc de la smène:

le rat koursi clavie secré de copi decran

Avec Pome+chift+3 = Captur d'ecran
Pome+chift+4 = Captur d'ecran selecsione avec des pot de l'image sur le buro
et encuite Pome+chift+ctrl+4 ou 3 copi la captur den le prece papié, é tu peu le caulé ou tu veu (je lutiliz pour colé dé copi décran den fotochop."


----------



## Modern__Thing (7 Avril 2005)

:modo: :affraid:  du langage SMS :rateau:


----------



## Jc Milhet (7 Avril 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> :modo: :affraid:  du langage SMS :rateau:



non, non, c'est du Toys....en fait ça marche en phonetyique mais c'est pas fait expres.....


----------



## Modern__Thing (7 Avril 2005)

Y a aussi l'effet Mackie en ortho :love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (7 Avril 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Y a aussi l'effet Mackie en ortho :love:



En fait, le Toy et le Mackie ont la même origine, le Toy est une version archaïque, le Mackie est plus moderne, un peu plus évolué au niveau de la syntaxe, mais les racines sont les mêmes.


----------



## Modern__Thing (7 Avril 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> En fait, le Toy et le Mackie ont la même origine, le Toy est une version archaïque, le Mackie est plus moderne, un peu plus évolué au niveau de la syntaxe, mais les racines sont les mêmes.


 Figure-toi que j'ai deja demande a Toy s'ils se connaissaient et il m'a dit qu'ils avaient eu le meme prof d'ortho  lol


----------



## Pascal 77 (7 Avril 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Figure-toi que j'ai deja demande a Toy s'ils se connaissaient et il m'a dit qu'ils avaient eu le meme prof d'ortho  lol



D'othopédie ? d'orthodontie ? d'ortho euh ... pas graphe quand même ?


----------



## Modern__Thing (7 Avril 2005)

Si :affraid:


----------



## Pascal 77 (7 Avril 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Si :affraid:



Le niveau de recrutement s'arrange pas, à l'éducation nationale, dis donc !  :rateau:


----------



## Jc Milhet (7 Avril 2005)

pauvre toys, arretez, il fait des efforts , *lui*......


----------



## Modern__Thing (7 Avril 2005)

Tu crois :rateau:


----------



## naas (7 Avril 2005)

http://www.leconjugueur.com/


----------



## Jc Milhet (7 Avril 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Tu crois :rateau:



en fait:

*non*   



ps:merci Naas...


----------



## SFONE (7 Avril 2005)

J'aime le riz.
pouvez vous traductione on hieroglyphic please ?
merci baucoup !


----------



## Avril-VII (7 Avril 2005)

naas a dit:
			
		

> http://www.leconjugueur.com/



C'est le premier conseil que j'ai eu sur macG !!! :love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (7 Avril 2005)

SFONE a dit:
			
		

> J'aime le riz.
> pouvez vous traductione on hieroglyphic please ?
> merci baucoup !



Sorry, it will not be possible, the antic egyptian peoples had not knowing about the rice.


----------



## Jc Milhet (7 Avril 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Sorry, it will not be possible, the antic egyptian peoples had not knowing about the rice.



desole, je ne sera pas possible, les egyptiens antiques ne connaissaient pas le riz....


j'ai bon, dit, j'ai bon........  

ps: c'est qui le specialiste des hieroglyphes, en phonétique ce doit etre possible.....non?
enfin, moi je fais comme ca pour le Quenya.....


----------



## El_ChiCo (7 Avril 2005)

-.. . ... --- .-.. . --..-- / -.-. . / -. . / ... . .-. .- / .--. .- ... / .--. --- ... ... .. -... .-.. . --..-- / .-.. . ... / . --. -.-- .--. - .. . -. ... / .- -. - .. --.- ..- . ... / -. . / -.-. --- -. -. .- .. ... ... .- .. . -. - / .--. .- ... / .-.. . / .-. .. --.. .-.-.-


----------



## Jc Milhet (7 Avril 2005)

El_ChiCo a dit:
			
		

> -.. . ... --- .-.. . --..-- / -.-. . / -. . / ... . .-. .- / .--. .- ... / .--. --- ... ... .. -... .-.. . --..-- / .-.. . ... / . --. -.-- .--. - .. . -. ... / .- -. - .. --.- ..- . ... / -. . / -.-. --- -. -. .- .. ... ... .- .. . -. - / .--. .- ... / .-.. . / .-. .. --.. .-.-.-



et c'est reparti......bien joué le coup du morse, ça marche autant la deuxieme que la premiere fois...


----------



## El_ChiCo (7 Avril 2005)

c'est ma spécialité, j'en profite...


----------



## Jc Milhet (7 Avril 2005)

El_ChiCo a dit:
			
		

> c'est ma spécialité, j'en profite...



je croyais que ta specialité, c'etait l'accueil du forum......   
continue comme ça, tu le fais bien le morse.....


----------



## El_ChiCo (7 Avril 2005)

Par contre, c'est super chiant à apprendre... Et force est de constater que ca ne sert pas tous les jours. (Quoi que maintenant qu'il y a cette discussion...)


----------



## Jc Milhet (7 Avril 2005)

El_ChiCo a dit:
			
		

> Par contre, c'est super chiant à apprendre... Et force est de constater que ca ne sert pas tous les jours. (Quoi que maintenant qu'il y a cette discussion...)



composes, tu peux toujours acceuillir les nouveaux membres en morse.....comme ca, il viennnent, tu leur dis coucou et on ne les revoi plus jamais.....


----------



## Pierrou (7 Avril 2005)

Allright guys, If I understood you well, I'm supposed to flood in english or somethin' like that, So I'm gonna do it, oder Vielleicht auf deutsch, das könnte auch gut sein, oder?


----------



## GlobalCut (7 Avril 2005)

RRRRRRRhhh tchhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
Je suis ton père 
RRRRRRRhhh tchhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Jc Milhet (7 Avril 2005)

je me disais, aussi, Pierrou floode beaucoup ce soir , mais en fait non, il essaie de ratrapper papa....


----------



## Anonyme (7 Avril 2005)

hullaaaa !!!! encore un pere et fils ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (7 Avril 2005)

El_ChiCo a dit:
			
		

> Par contre, *c'est super chiant à apprendre...* Et force est de constater que ca ne sert pas tous les jours. (Quoi que maintenant qu'il y a cette discussion...)



A qui le dis tu, et en plus, après à peine une petite trentaine d'année de "non pratique", tu l'oublies complètement, ch'suis dégouté ! :rateau:


----------



## Pascal 77 (7 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> hullaaaa !!!! encore un pere et fils ?



Tiens, Robertav, une devinette : deux pères et deux fils prennent un ascenseur ou il est écrit "Maximum trois personnes", et pourtant, ils ne sont pas en surcharge, pourquoi ?

Les autres, ON NE SOUFFLE PAS !

EDIT : ce n'est pas parcequ'ils sont très maigres


----------



## El_ChiCo (7 Avril 2005)

ben c'est facil


----------



## Jc Milhet (7 Avril 2005)

El_ChiCo a dit:
			
		

> ben c'est facil



trop facile et en plus, Robertav est couchée......


----------



## Pascal 77 (7 Avril 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> trop facile et en plus, Robertav est couchée......



Oui, mais le lendemain ... Elle se lève !   

_mais c'est tous les jours alors ?_


----------



## Pascal 77 (7 Avril 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Oui, mais le lendemain ... Elle se lève !
> 
> _mais c'est tous les jours alors ?_



Tiens, Stook, toi qu'es malin, tu sais comment on appelait un ascenseur en Yougoslavie, à l'époque de Tito ?


----------



## El_ChiCo (7 Avril 2005)

ben comme partout non ? Tu cries très fort et tu espère qu'il n'est pas monté trop haut pour pouvoir t'entendre...


----------



## Jc Milhet (7 Avril 2005)

je devais repondre, roh....elle etait facile en plus...mais là, on flood sans traduction, il faudrait trouver une variante....


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Avril 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> je devais repondre, roh....elle etait facile en plus...mais là, on flood sans traduction, il faudrait trouver une variante....



Mais non, on floude pas, je t'ais demandé une traduc en yougoslave !


----------



## Jc Milhet (8 Avril 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Mais non, on floude pas, je t'ais demandé une traduc en yougoslave !



ha, oui, j'avais oublié, heureusement que tu es là des fois.....


----------

